# [patchset] cj-sources

## LostControl

-cj kernel patchset

Dernière mise à jour : 20 juillet 2006

Disclaimer : bien que ceci ne devrait pas arriver, je ne suis pas responsable des dommages occasionnés par l'utilisation de ce patchset.

FAQ

Pourquoi avoir créé ce patchset ?

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un laptop HP nx7000. J'ai donc essayé un jour Software Suspend 2. J'ai également voulu tester le patchset de Con Kolivas, reconnu pour ses performances en desktop. J'ai également fait quelques tests avec Reiser4. Comment obtenir tout cela ? Il y a bien les -morph mais je voulais un patchset léger qui ne contienne que le strict nécessaire. J'ai donc decidé de créer mon propre patchset.

A qui s'adresse les cj-sources ?

J'ai créé ce patchset pour mon laptop. Ces sources sont donc plutôt destinées aux possesseurs de laptop qui désirent des performances optimales tout en ayant une stabilité aussi bonne que possible. Je pars du principe que le noyau officiel est stable et que l'ajout de patches annexes ne va, en général, que dégrader la stabilité du système. D'où mon envie d'avoir un patchset aussi minimal que possible tout en offrant les fonctionnalités nécessaires. A noter que les cj-sources ne sont pas réservées qu'au laptop. L'hibernation peut être pratique sur un ordinateur de bureau également.

C'est nul ton truc, il suffit d'appliquer les différents patches un à un ?

Euh... ben oui en fait... C'est du reste comme ça que je le fais  :Wink:  Le premier patch va s'appliquer sans problème. Le second va sans doute vouloir travailler sur un fichier qui vient d'être modifier par le premier patch. Et c'est là que les problèmes arrivent  :Sad:  Surtout quand il y a plusieurs patches à appliquer... Au mieux, le système arrive à s'y retrouver et à appliquer la modification. Au pire, la modification est rejetée et il faut l'appliquer à la main. De plus, il arrive que le système se trompe et n'applique pas les modifications au bon endroit. Un vérification s'impose donc lors de fuzz. C'est là tout le travail. Il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire mais quelques connaissances de C, du kernel et une bonne rigueur sont tout de même nécessaires.

XYZ c'est trop d'la balle, faut le mettre dans les -cj ?

Comme dit plus haut, mon but est de rester avec un patchset aussi minimal que possible. Je ne cherche pas à imiter des sources comme les -cko ou les -morph. Je préfère garder un patchset simple et facile à maintenir. Cependant, je suis ouvert à toute proposition.

Les sources

Les cj-sources contiennent à l'heure actuelle les patches suivants :

 ck-sources

 software-suspend-2

 reiser4

 vesafb-tng

 fbsplash

 patches de sécurité 2.6.X.Y

 ACPI4Linux

 ACPI DSDT in initrd

A partir de suspend-2.1.9.8, il est indispensable d'installer suspend2-userui que ce soit pour le mode texte ou le mode fbsplash. Tout les informations nécessaires se trouvent ici.

A partir des 2.6.14-cj1, utiliser >=suspend2-userui-0.6.1 et >=hibernate-script-1.12.

La dernière version disponible :

 *Quote:*   

> cj3-sources for 2.6.17 (*: patch mis à jour)
> 
>  ck1-sources
> 
>  patch-2.6.17.6 *
> ...

 

A+  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Polo

voila, je viens d'emerger le 2.6.11-cj2, et je doit dire qu'il s'est compilé sans aucuns probs....(plus le pb avec vesa-tng, vu que tu la corrigé. merci  :Cool:   )

il est vraiment bien!! j'ai juste encore quelques petits problèmes avec le SS2, mais ce n'est pas l'endroi, et je préfère chercher encore avant de crier a l'aide  :Laughing: 

voila, c'est juste pour dire que le cj-sources est pour moi un très bon noyeau.... et en plus avec l'ebuild, c'est trop simple de l'installer! vraiment du bon boulot  :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

 *Polo wrote:*   

> voila, c'est juste pour dire que le cj-sources est pour moi un très bon noyeau.... et en plus avec l'ebuild, c'est trop simple de l'installer! vraiment du bon boulot 

 

Merci  :Very Happy:  Et bon courage avec ton SS2. Ca vaut vraiment la peine de creuser la question car c'est vraiment le pied de pouvoir mettre sa machine en hibernation sur disque  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Un patch pour cj2-sources est disponible ici.

J'ai supprimé le support de bootsplash pour rajouter celui de fbsplash. Il y a également un petit fix pour Reiser4.

J'ai en effet decidé de passer enfin à fbsplash. J'en ai profité pour tester suspend2 avec fbsplash et je dois dire que ça le fait vraiment bien  :Very Happy:  Fini le suspend/resume en mode texte. On se croirait presque sous Windows  :Confused: 

Voici un bref howto :

Emerger les cj-sources 2.6.11-cj2

Appliquer le patch cj2-cj3_pre0

Suivre ce howto pour le support fbsplash

Avant de compiler le noyau, ajouter le support "Userspace user interface support" de Software Suspend 2 (en dur)

Installer "userui" disponible ici (dans "sys-apps")

Ne pas oublié de linker le theme vers "/etc/splash/suspend2"

Modifier "/etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf" et rajouter la ligne "ProcSetting userui_program /usr/sbin/userui_fbsplash"

Reboot et test

C'est vraiment un howto succint désolé mais toutes les infos sont disponibles là, là et là  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## Polo

ouh ! je sens que ce week end va etre l'occasion de revenir a fbsplash ^^.

en plus je crois savoir comment faire pour que l'usb ne fasse plus freezer la machine après un suspend...(le mettre en modules)

yees  :Twisted Evil:  merci LostControl !!

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Voici une nouvelle version avec enfin l'abondon de bootsplash au profit de fbsplash  :Very Happy:  Eh oui, enfin un écran de suspend/resume qui va faire des envieux  :Cool:  J'ai supprimé quelques patches optionnels de suspend2 afin d'alléger un peu le patchset. Malheureusement la version 2.1.8.5 de suspend2 n'est pas (encore !?) disponible pour le 2.6.11  :Sad: 

A+

----------

## yoyo

Cool !!!  :Cool: 

Pour compléter, les versions des patchset inclus sont les suivantes :

 *Quote:*   

> cj3-sources for 2.6.11
> 
>  * ck4-sources
> 
>     * software-suspend-2.1.8.2 (removed kdb, bootsplash, win4lin, mki)
> ...

 

Je vais (re)tester le sws2+fbsplash avec ce nouveau patchset.

----------

## JonTHn

Je viens de le tester c'est sympa et y a juste ce qu'il faut.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

J'ai plus de bootsplash avec ce kernel  :Sad:  (alors que j'ai rien touché, juste recompilé le kernel et mis à la place de l'ancien) comment se fait-ce ?

Je suis en vesa-fb (pas TNG quoi) ça peut venir de ça ?

----------

## Longfield

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voici une nouvelle version avec enfin l'abondon de bootsplash au profit de fbsplash
> 
> 

 

C'est tout-à-fait normal que t'aies pas de bootsplash, pas besoin de chercher plus loin !  :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

tite question avant de faire une bêtise :

reiser4 REMPLACE reiser3.6 ?

toutes mes données sont en reiser et j'ai pas envie de tout casser

----------

## kernelsensei

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> tite question avant de faire une bêtise :
> 
> reiser4 REMPLACE reiser3.6 ?
> 
> toutes mes données sont en reiser et j'ai pas envie de tout casser

 

nan c un suplement !

----------

## blasserre

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> nan c un suplement !

 

merci kernel

----------

## spider312

 *Longfield wrote:*   

>  *LostControl wrote:*   
> 
> Voici une nouvelle version avec enfin l'abondon de bootsplash au profit de fbsplash
> 
>  
> ...

 euh ouais pardon, déformation de l'habitude, j'utilise les gentoo-dev-sources normalement, avec fbsplash donc (enfin depuis le 2.6.9 je crois) et là j'ai copilé le CJ avec le même .config, et j'ai mis le noyau à la place de mon noyau normal (donc même pas touché le bootloader) et je n'ai plus de fbsplash ...

----------

## spider312

bon ça m'a donné l'occasion de re-tester vesfb-tng qui donc marche, mais le fbsplash ne marche pas pour autant  :Sad: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Spidder312 -> avec les dernieres versions du patch fbsplash y'a quelques modifications a faire, voir mon post sur ce topic  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-318333-highlight-.html

----------

## titix

Allez je préchauffe le CPU et c'est parti !  :Laughing: 

----------

## LostControl

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> bon ça m'a donné l'occasion de re-tester vesfb-tng qui donc marche, mais le fbsplash ne marche pas pour autant 

 

Oui j'aurais dû le préciser. Il faut utiliser les toutes dernières versions des splashutils qui sont hard masked. Personnellement ça marche nickel  :Very Happy: 

Voilà ce que j'ai dans mon grub.conf pour ceux que ça intéresse :

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-cj3

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.11-cj3 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 resume2=swap:/dev/hda2 splash=silent,fadein,tty:8,theme:emergence lapic quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

        initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

A+

----------

## spider312

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Spidder312 -> avec les dernieres versions du patch fbsplash y'a quelques modifications a faire, voir mon post sur ce topic  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-318333-highlight-.html

 ah ok merci j'essaye ça alors  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

LostControl,

Ton patchset est-il vulnérable à cet "exploit" : http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=111330919813907&w=2 ??

Les morph-sources le sont d'après le huitième post de cette page : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-255721-start-575.html (celui de "simca").

----------

## Dais

Lost Control: tu devrais mettre la date de ton dernier update de ce sujet, genre tout en haut ou dans le titre  :Razz: 

----------

## LostControl

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> LostControl,
> 
> Ton patchset est-il vulnérable à cet "exploit" : http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=111330919813907&w=2 ??
> 
> Les morph-sources le sont d'après le huitième post de cette page : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-255721-start-575.html (celui de "simca").

 

Salut yoyo,

Normalement pas car ce trou de sécurité a été fixé dans la release 2.6.11.2 du noyau (voir la ChangeLog). Tu peux également voir le fix [url=http://linux.bkbits.net:8080/linux-2.6/diffs/fs/eventpoll.c@1.41?nav=index.html|ChangeSet@-1d|cset@1.1994.11.1]ici[/url] et vérifier dans le fichier linux-2.6.11-cj3/fs/eventpoll.c qu'il y figure bien.

A+

----------

## LostControl

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Lost Control: tu devrais mettre la date de ton dernier update de ce sujet, genre tout en haut ou dans le titre 

 

Voilà c'est fait  :Very Happy: 

Merci pour la suggestion.

----------

## spider312

bon le gensplash marche toujours pas, le Software Suspend 2 non plus, tant pis, retour au gentoo-sources :-\

----------

## LostControl

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> bon le gensplash marche toujours pas, le Software Suspend 2 non plus, tant pis, retour au gentoo-sources :-\

 

Est-ce que gensplash fonctionne avec les gentoo-sources ? Quel est le problème avec suspend2 ?

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *spider312 wrote:*   bon le gensplash marche toujours pas, le Software Suspend 2 non plus, tant pis, retour au gentoo-sources :-\ Est-ce que gensplash fonctionne avec les gentoo-sources ? Quel est le problème avec suspend2 ?

 Le gensplash fonctionne parfaitement ici (même le livecd-2005.0 avec les ch'tites icônes qui s'allument lorsque leur initscript a été exécuté  :Cool:   ).

Pour rappel : il faut les dernièers version de splashutils (masquées soit >= 1.1.9.1) et bien suivre les warning donnés à la fin de l'emerge (reconstruire l'initrd et modifier le bootloader).

Sinon, le software suspend 2 ne fonctionne pas non plus; j'avais un peu fait le boulet car javais emergé userui-0.3.1 alors qu'il est bien spécifiée que cette version est pour les noyau 2.6.12 uniquement ...  :Embarassed:   (par contre il est plus joli, les message (wrtiting cache etc.) étant écrit "à la mode" gensplash (avec les polices du gensplash et plus les polices des consoles). 

Je suis repassé en 0.3.0 mais le software suspend 2 ne fonctionne toujours pas (il freeze lors du "writing cache" je crois; c'est pas un problème de serveur X, c'est déja ça); enfin de toute façon je n'ai pas trop de temps à y consacrer en ce moment.

ps : merci pour l'info concernant la vulnérabilité ...

----------

## spider312

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Est-ce que gensplash fonctionne avec les gentoo-sources ?

 oui, et vu qe je compte garder les gentoo-sources en parallele, je ne veux pas tout bidouiller, puisque ça marche actuellement

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Quel est le problème avec suspend2 ?

 Je lance hibernate, l'écran s'éteind, puis se rallume, puis plus rien, c'est comme si je n'avais rien fait, j'ai suivi le tuto SWS2 de gentoo-wiki, j'avoue que je n'ai pas cherché d'autre solution, mais je voulais tester juste comme ça pour voir, et je vois que juste comme ça, ça ne marche pas, tant pis, je perdrais 1 min à chaque transport de mon laptop, je vais pas passer 6h de bidouille pour gagner 2 minutes / semaine

----------

## loopx

J'essaye d'installer ce patchset mais pas moyen de l'emerger... J'ai fait un download de l'ebuild et je l'ai placé et renommé comme indiqué sur ce site...

Ensuite, un emerge cj-sources et la il le télécharge puis fait un :

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/cj-sources-2.6.11-r3 to /

!!! No package manifest found: /usr/portage/sys-kernel/cj-sources/Manifest

J'essaye d'aller sur le site avec le how to mais il ne fonctionne pas de chez moi  :Sad: 

----------

## Polo

tu l'a bien mis dans ton PORTDIR_OVERLAY (généralement /usr/local/portage)

et as-tu bien défini cette variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" dans ton make.conf ?

----------

## LostControl

 *loopx wrote:*   

> J'essaye d'installer ce patchset mais pas moyen de l'emerger... J'ai fait un download de l'ebuild et je l'ai placé et renommé comme indiqué sur ce site...
> 
> Ensuite, un emerge cj-sources et la il le télécharge puis fait un :
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

Il faut le placer dans ton PORTAGE_OVERLAY et faire :

```
$ ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/cj-sources/cj-sources-2.6.11-r3.ebuild digest
```

Merci de suivre ce tutorial --> http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installer_des_ebuilds_non_officiels

A+ et bonne chance  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Grillé  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## LostControl

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  j'avais un peu fait le boulet car javais emergé userui-0.3.1 alors qu'il est bien spécifiée que cette version est pour les noyau 2.6.12 uniquement ... 

 

Je sais pas où tu as vu ça mais j'utilise la version 0.3.1 de userui avec le 2.6.11 (ben les cj-sources quoi  :Wink: ) et ça marche nickel  :Confused: 

----------

## LostControl

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> je perdrais 1 min à chaque transport de mon laptop, je vais pas passer 6h de bidouille pour gagner 2 minutes / semaine

 

Je pense que la plupart des gars ici ont perdu des jours de bidouille pour au final... ne rien gagner du tout si ce n'est le fait d'avoir appris quelque chose. Si jamais tu veux pas perdre trop de temps à bidouiller, y'a ça qui est pas mal (quoi que...)  :Wink: 

----------

## spider312

non je veux bien perdre du temps à bidouiller quand il y a un résultat, en l'ocurence, je n'ai vraiment pas grand chose à y gagner, et rien à y apprendre, alors je vais gaspiller mon temps sur autre chose, c'est tout, j'ai été déçu par tous les autres pathsets (hormis le gentoo-sources) donc ça ne m'étonne pas trop ...

----------

## loopx

En effet, ca fonctionne...

Il doit "digérer" le ebuild ???

----------

## Longfield

ouais il doit le digérer : ça permet de générer quelques fichiers nécessaire à la bonne installation de l'ebuild : les checksums et autres choses comme ça !

Mais je ne peux que te recommander la lecture de cette excellente doc : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

----------

## loopx

Depuis que j'ai installé et reconfigurer les cj-sources, je n'arrive plus à modifier la fréquence du processeur...

Avec un cat /proc/cpuinfo, j'avais :

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 1994.199            (ICI, AVANT, la fréquence passais de 600 à 2000)

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 1184.56          (ICI, MAINTENANT, indique la fréquence du processeur X2, et le cpu Mhz ne change plus) 

Donc, les deux champs cpu Mhz et bogomips ce sont inversé..... 

 :Question: 

J'ai installé un plugin pour modifier la fréquence en "temp réel"....  Maintenant, ce n'est plus la fréquence qui est modifiée mais le bogomips qui indique le double de la fréquence du processeur (selon les réglage du plugin).......

Trouvez vous ca normal ?????????? :Rolling Eyes: 

Le pire de tout c'est que quand je vérifie les températures (en charge), elle indique que la fréquence à du etre modifiée (et ce n'est pas le throttling, déjà vérifié)...

----------

## LostControl

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Trouvez vous ca normal ??????????

 

Non !!!

En fait, les bogomips sont une estimation de la puissance de ton processeur. Ca n'est pas spécialement lié à la fréquence de ton processeur. Tu devrais alors le champe "cpu MHz" qui varie. De toute évidence, les 2 valeurs ne se sont pas inversées.

As-tu bien configuré ton noyau ? Peux-tu exécuter la commande suivante :

```
# egrep "CPU|SPEED" linux-2.6.11-cj3/.config

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

# CPU Frequency scaling

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CPUFreq processor drivers

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set
```

A+

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    j'avais un peu fait le boulet car javais emergé userui-0.3.1 alors qu'il est bien spécifiée que cette version est pour les noyau 2.6.12 uniquement ...  Je sais pas où tu as vu ça mais j'utilise la version 0.3.1 de userui avec le 2.6.11 (ben les cj-sources quoi ) et ça marche nickel 

 

Ben dans le UserUI Howto il est indiqué :

 *Quote:*   

> For currently available versions of the userspace code (0.3.1), you need suspend patches 2.1.8.5 or later.

 

Et sur la page des téléchargements, on peut voir :

 *Quote:*   

> Development Patches
> 
> 2.1.8.5
> 
> 2.6.12-rc1
> ...

 

J'en déduis donc que les suspend patches 2.1.8.5 n'existent que pour le noyau 2.6.12-rc1 (et pas pour le 2.6.11); d'où la déduction du userui-0.3.1 pour 2.6.12 ...

M'enfin si tu dis que cela fonctionne mon problème doit venir d'ailleurs.  :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

bash-2.05b# egrep "CPU|SPEED" /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-cj3/.config

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CPU Frequency scaling

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CPUFreq processor drivers

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

ca ressemble à quelque chose vous croyez ??

8 processeurs ??? j'en ai qu'un seul ... Je change ?

----------

## dake.cdx

Si qqn arrive à faire tourner tout ça sur un Dell Inspiron 8600 alors je suis preneur ! Après de nombreuses tentatives et des essais infructueux avec l'aide de LostControl himself, j'ai temporairement laissé tomber..  :Crying or Very sad:  Ca se plante de suite lors du chargement du noyau, il doit s'agir d'un problème lié au matériel présent dans l'Inspiron ou alors d'un truc dans le BIOS, bref pas facile de savoir d'où ça peut venir.

----------

## dake.cdx

LostControl a trouvé le problème : il ne faut surtout pas désactiver l'option "preemtible kernel" lors de la configuration du noyau (contrairement à ce que l'on peut parfois entendre au sujet du noyau CK)

----------

## sireyessire

 *dake.cdx wrote:*   

> LostControl a trouvé le problème : il ne faut surtout pas désactiver l'option "preemtible kernel" lors de la configuration du noyau (contrairement à ce que l'on peut parfois entendre au sujet du noyau CK)

 

ah moi j'ai jamais rien entendu de tel pour les ck sur des laptops ou desktops. Pour des servers, on peut y penser.

----------

## Enlight

Ah tien je croyais que le préemptible kernel était surtout pour les serveurs???

en gros si je dis pas de conneries, désactivé, on a de meilleurs runtime pour les apllis (moins d'interruptions), mais activé c'est meilleur lorsque plusieures apllications tournent, non?

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Ah tien je croyais que le préemptible kernel était surtout pour les serveurs???
> 
> en gros si je dis pas de conneries, désactivé, on a de meilleurs runtime pour les apllis (moins d'interruptions), mais activé c'est meilleur lorsque plusieures apllications tournent, non?

 

oui mais personnellement sur mon laptop, j'aime bien qu'il réponde vite quand je lui dis quelque chose...

genre tu as xmms, mplayer, gaim, et firefox qui tournent et tu compile ooo, bien mais si mplayer s'exécute à 2 à l'heure parce que gcc est dans son runtime tu vas pas être super content...

alors que certains serveurs s'ils font que des batch jobs, tu peux virer le preempt comme ça ils exécuteront leurs tâches plus vite. Bref, réponse de normand (j'ai rien contre eux..) ça dépend de ce que tu fais avec ton ordi.

----------

## Enlight

Oki, j'avais eu peur de mal comprendre un truc, je l'utilise également bien qu'ayant un desktop. Par contre c'est quoi un batch job???

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Oki, j'avais eu peur de mal comprendre un truc, je l'utilise également bien qu'ayant un desktop. Par contre c'est quoi un batch job???

 help google:

 *Quote:*   

> In a computer, a batch job is a program that is assigned to the computer to run without further user interaction. Examples of batch jobs in a PC are a printing request or an analysis of a Web site log. In larger commercial computers or servers, batch jobs are usually initiated by a system user. Some are defined to run automatically at a certain time.
> 
> In some computer systems, batch jobs are said to run in the background and interactive programs run in the foreground. In general, interactive programs are given priority over batch programs, which run during the time intervals when the interactive programs are waiting for user requests.
> 
> The term originated with mainframe computers when punched cards were the usual form of computer input and you put a batch of cards (one batch per program) in a box in the sequence that they were to be fed into the computer by the computer operator. (Hopefully, you got the output back the next morning.) 

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

Désolé, je suis au boulot alors j'ai pas trop cherché... par contre je comprends pas la différence avec un daemon...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## maxtoo

Salut,

Depuis quelques jours GentooFR posséde un serveur subversion pour faire partager plus 

facilement son arbre portage.

J'ai donc mis l'ebuild du noyau cj-sources, voila  :Wink:  (si ca te dérange LostControl, tu me le dis  :Wink:  )

pour télécharger l'arbre, il suffit de faire :

```
# svn co svn://gentoofr.org/svn/portage
```

voila a+ tlm

----------

## dake.cdx

 *Quote:*   

> sireyssire : ah moi j'ai jamais rien entendu de tel pour les ck sur des laptops ou desktops. Pour des servers, on peut y penser.

 

De Con Kolivas lui-même sur sa mailing-list en juillet 2004 : 

 *Quote:*   

> Yes you missed something I'm afraid. This is a common misunderstanding. 
> 
> The kernel is -without any configuration- preemptible. What the 
> 
> "preempt" config option does is preempt parts of the actual kernel 
> ...

 

http://bhhdoa.org.au/pipermail/ck/2004-July/000064.html

----------

## sireyessire

 *dake.cdx wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   sireyssire : ah moi j'ai jamais rien entendu de tel pour les ck sur des laptops ou desktops. Pour des servers, on peut y penser. 
> 
> De Con Kolivas lui-même sur sa mailing-list en juillet 2004 : 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Yes you missed something I'm afraid. This is a common misunderstanding. 
> ...

 

oki, je ne suis inscrit que depuis aout... :Embarassed:   enfin, si tu commences à penser que ce que tu utilises est mal codé, tu es pas couché  :Laughing: 

----------

## LostControl

 *dake.cdx wrote:*   

> LostControl a trouvé le problème : il ne faut surtout pas désactiver l'option "preemtible kernel" lors de la configuration du noyau (contrairement à ce que l'on peut parfois entendre au sujet du noyau CK)

 

Vraiment bizarre cette histoire  :Confused:  On dirait que ça soit plutôt lié au fbsplash (voir les deux). En effet, le système resume bel et bien en "arrière-plan" mais l'affichage reste désespérement figé  :Crying or Very sad: 

A retester avec les futurs versions de suspend2 et fbsplash...

A+

----------

## LostControl

 *maxtoo wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Depuis quelques jours GentooFR posséde un serveur subversion pour faire partager plus 
> 
> facilement son arbre portage.
> ...

 

Pas de problème  :Wink:  C'est même très gentil  :Very Happy: 

Par contre, y'a un ebuild mieux fait qui traîne (merci Enlight  :Wink: ). On te tiens au courant...

A+ et merci

----------

## Enlight

Tien j'ai eu un souci avec ndiswrapper et après avoir regardé l'ebuild, ça dit que soit faut virer le patch swsuspend 2 soit l'activer, marrant! J'ajouterais unn ewarn dans l'ebuild.

----------

## LostControl

Voilà une nouvelle version des cj-sources  :Very Happy: 

Au menu, le tout dernier patch Suspend2 ainsi que le dernier Con Kolivas. Quelques informations :

1/ Le nom de l'option pour Suspend2 à changer et passe de CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND2 à CONFIG_SUSPEND2. Cela a pour effet de "casser" le driver ipw2100 par exemple. Pour contourner le problème, il suffit de faire la modification dans le fichier ipw2100.c.

2/ Je n'arrive toujours pas à résumer avec la préemption du kernel DESACTIVEE et fbsplash. Bizarre  :Confused: 

3/ Le support du "Swap writer" est maintenant marqué "deprecated" et ne fonctionne plus chez moi  :Confused:  Il faut donc passer au nouveau "File writer" qui semble bien fonctionner  :Very Happy: . En plus, il écrit l'image dans un fichier et non plus dans la partition de swap. Donc plus besoin d'avoir une monstre swap inutilisée la plupart du temps  :Cool: . Pour utiliser le "File writer", activer l'option dans le kernel et décommenter l'option suivante dans "hibernate.conf" (hibernate-script-1.06) :

```
FilewriterLocation /suspend_file 1000
```

Lancer ensuite "hibernate". Le script va créer le fichier et vous dire ce qu'il faut mettre comme option dans votre bootloader. Ensuite rebooter une fois et relancer "hibernate" pour voir si ça marche.

4/ Je n'ai pas inclus le dernier inotify. L'API a à nouveau changé et cela casse encore une fois gamin.

A+

----------

## SunMetis

salut les patcheurs ..... Je lis avec grand interet les divers avis .. Possedant un laptop et passionne de news je voudrai patcher mon noyau j'avais essayer ... de patcher mon noyau pour boosplahs et ca avait merd... sauf avec la version brut du noyau style 2.6.11 et non gentoo ou ck... etc etc... Pour patcher le noyau il faut aboslument passer par le noyau "propre" ?? 

Autre question y'a t'il une commande pour annuler le patch qui vient d'etre ajourter sinon a chaque fois je desintallais et je refaisais un petit emerge ... ? 

enfin un site avec des patchs ?? qui fonctionnertait plus precisemennt sur la gentoo ??? 

Oullllllla que vous m'avez donner enci de patcher ... faut assumer les mecs.. :Razz: 

Merci et vive gentoo !

----------

## Longfield

en général effectivement, les patchs s'appliquent sur des sources "originales".

Mais tu peux toujours tester ta commande de patch en lui passant l'option --dry-run et de voir si ton patch est bien passé : je le fais toujours avant d'appliquer le moindre patch !

my 2 cents !

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

En général, les patches kernel s'applique sur un noyau vanilla (celui que tu trouveras ici --> http://www.kernel.org). Si tu veux supprimer un patch appliqué, tu peux utiliser "patch -R". Pour plus d'infos :

```
$ man patch
```

Sinon, tu trouveras déjà pas mal de patch noyau dans Portage ou sur les forums Gentoo. L'avantage est que tu as directement un ebuild donc l'installation est super simple. Ensuite, à toi de voir les particularités de chaque patchset afin de configurer ton noyau correctement.

A+

EDIT: Grillé  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Voici une nouvelle version des -cj  :Very Happy:  Voici quelques informations :

1/ Le driver ipw2100 n'est plus "cassé" par Suspend2  :Very Happy:  Plus besoin de magouiller pour l'emerger.

2/ Le support du "Swap writer" n'est plus "deprecated". Les devs de Suspend2 ont décidé de le garder suite à la suppression de la possibilité de construire Suspend2 en modules. Etant passé au "File writer", je n'ai pas retester le "Swap writer" mais c'est possible qu'il ne fonctionne pas encore à 100%  :Confused: 

3/ La nouvelle version des -ck n'apporte pas beaucoup de changement si ce n'est une possible amélioration des performances  :Very Happy:  Les -ck8 contienent le patch de sécurité 2.6.11.9. J'ai rajouté le dernier 2.6.11.10.

4/ La révision du patch reiser4 a également été bumpée. Je ne connais par contre pas la changelog  :Sad: 

Cette version des -cj me plaît plus que la précédente. J'encourage les utilisateurs à mettre à jour leur kernel  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## LostControl

Je viens de retenter de virer la préemption du kernel à nouveau et toujours le même résultat  :Crying or Very sad: 

Je lance donc un cri de désespoir en espérant que quelqu'un me dise qu'il arrive à faire fonctionner Suspend2 avec :

 fbsplash & userui

 CONFIG_PREEMPT=n

A+

[off]

Comment fait-on une liste ordonnée avec phpBB2 ? J'y arrive pas  :Sad: 

[/off]

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Encore une nouvelle release  :Wink:  Au programme :

 Le dernier Con Kolivas qui ne contient pas grand chose en plus

 La toute nouvelle version stable de Suspend2

J'ai eu quelques problèmes avec les dernières versions de Suspend2  :Sad:  Le Swapwriter n'étant plus "deprecated", je vais peut-être y retourner. Il me semblait un peu plus rapide !? J'espère que cette version de Suspend2 marquée comme stable le sera vraiment  :Wink: 

Bonne compilation  :Very Happy: 

A+

----------

## yoyo

Yes !!!  :Very Happy: 

Le noyau est en train de compiler.  :Wink: 

Quid du dernier patch inotify ?? La dernière version de gamin (la 0.1.0) nécessite inotify-0.23-6 (qui devrait être inclus dans les gentoo-dev-2.6.12); cf ce bug report.

J'ai également ajouté un patch acpi sous forme de USEflag (j'ai des erreurs ACPI au démarrage des derniers cj qui n'empêchent pas mon noyau de fonctionner mais bon ...). S'il t'intéresse, je peux te faire suivre l'ebuild et le patch ...

EDIT : le cj6 patché ACPI a démarré sans problème (plus d'erreur acpi, seulement quelques des warnings).

----------

## marvin rouge

Si j'ai bien compris, le SS2 ne marche pas sur amd64. Vous avez des infos / pistes la dessus ? (le site http://www.suspend2.net/ n'est pas très prolixe ...)

----------

## LostControl

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Si j'ai bien compris, le SS2 ne marche pas sur amd64. Vous avez des infos / pistes la dessus ? (le site http://www.suspend2.net/ n'est pas très prolixe ...)

 

Il y a un bug report à ce sujet ici. A voir, il y a des modifications à apporter au code de bas niveau. Je n'ai pas plus d'informations à ce sujet  :Sad: 

@yoyo

Le dernier inotify n'est tout simplement pas disponible pour 2.6.11. Ca doit être faisable de le backporter mais j'ai pas trop le temps là  :Wink:  Mais ne t'inquiète pas, il y sera dans le premier cj pour le 2.6.12.

Ton problème d'ACPI m'intéresse. Ca vient donc des cj-sources ? C'est quoi ce patch ? Peux-tu me faire suivre ton patch et ton ebuild (tant qu'à faire) ?

Merci et A+

----------

## FouiniX

Installer sur Arch Linux depuis hier soir, tout fonctionne à merveille pour l'instant.

Me reste plus qu'a configurer et tester le suspend2.

J'ai fait un PKGBUILD dispo ici que je mettrais régulièrement à jour pour les utilisateurs d'Arch.

Merci pour ton job et ce patchset

----------

## LostControl

 *FouiniX wrote:*   

> Installer sur Arch Linux depuis hier soir, tout fonctionne à merveille pour l'instant.
> 
> Me reste plus qu'a configurer et tester le suspend2.
> 
> J'ai fait un PKGBUILD dispo ici que je mettrais régulièrement à jour pour les utilisateurs d'Arch.
> ...

 

Salut,

Merci à toi pour ta contribution  :Very Happy:  Malheureusement je ne suis pas utilisateur d'Arch donc je peux pas tester  :Sad: 

Au niveau du suspend2, y'a pas mal de chance pour que ça ne fonctionne pas du premier coup malheureusement. Ne te décourage pas donc. Le développement est très actif et il y a encore pas mal de bugs. Mais une fois que tu as trouvé la bonne config noyau, ça roule pas mal  :Very Happy:  Je te conseille de mettre pas mal de truc en module pour pouvoir tester facilement lequel pose problème. En particulier au niveau de l'USB. Regarde aussi dans "/etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules" pour voir les modules à problèmes.

Il est conseillé de tester d'abord l'hibernation en console puis sous X si tout marche. Personnellement, avec les dernières versions de suspend2, le resume en console "freeze" le framebuffer (le système tourne mais l'écran reste avec le splash) alors que si j'hiberne sous X, le resume se passe bien  :Confused: 

A+

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Voici la première version des -cj pour le 2.6.12  :Very Happy:  Quelques patches ne sont pas encore sortis pour le noyau 2.6.12 mais les dernières versions disponibles s'appliquent sans soucis.

Quelques changements au niveau de Suspend2. Ils utilisent la CryptoAPI du kernel à présent. Il semblerait qu'il soit relativement facile à présent de crypter l'image. Je n'ai pas testé mais si vous avez des expériences à ce sujet, ça pourrait être intéressant. En tout cas, activez l'option CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF=y sinon pas de compression de l'image possible. J'ai eu quelques problèmes au début qui furent fixés en rajoutant les lignes suivantes à mon hibernate.conf :

```
ProcSetting disable_encryption 1

ProcSetting compressor lzf
```

Pour les utilisateurs de inotify, il faut sauf erreur passer à >=gamin-0.1. Ce package est d'aillleurs disponible dans Portage.

Con Kolivas a eu un p'tit stroumph, j'ai donc laissé le nom de la version des -ck. Cette version s'appelle Baby Cigar  :Very Happy: 

Je vous souhaite beaucoup de plaisir avec cette nouvelle version

A+

----------

## yoyo

Cette nouvelle version roule du tonnerre.  :Very Happy: 

Par contre, les utilisateurs de reiser4 doivent  IMPÉRATIVEMENT ajouter "Deflate compression algorithm" dans les "Cryptographic options" sinon le support reiser4 n'est plus disponible !!!

Enjoy !

----------

## LostControl

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Cette nouvelle version roule du tonnerre. 
> 
> Par contre, les utilisateurs de reiser4 doivent  IMPÉRATIVEMENT ajouter "Deflate compression algorithm" dans les "Cryptographic options" sinon le support reiser4 n'est plus disponible !!!
> 
> Enjoy !

 

Merci pour l'information yoyo  :Wink:  Je suis d'ailleurs actuellement en train de repasser mon système en Reiser4  :Cool:  Mais mon serveur a de la peine à suivre  :Sad:  Un tar de 13Go, y'a risque d'indigestion  :Laughing:  Enfin d'ici demain mon système devrait être sauvegardé et prêt à faire le grand saut  :Very Happy: 

A+

P.S. A noter qu'Andrew Morton a poussé pour inclure Reiser4 dans le 2.6.13. Informations ici.

----------

## Longfield

Nickel, chez moi aussi ça roule parfaitement, vraiment nickel !

Sinon ben je me suis fait aussi avoir avec le software suspend, j'avais pas mis les options que tu donnes, parce que bien sûr j'avais pas lu ton post vers la fin du thread, j'étais passé directement au download !

Petite idée : faudrait mettre ce genre de truc avec un message quand on emerge l'ebuild, ça serait assez cool, m'enfin c'est juste un détail !

Sinon @ lostcontrol : marrant le LZF, c'est le même que j'utilise avec uClinux sur ma FPGA pour le projet de semestre  :Wink: 

----------

## Kangourou

Pour moi tout marche très bien, sauf le framebuffer qui marchais niquel avec mon ancien noyau. Maintenant j'ai ça au boot:

/sbin/splash: line 66: +5*: syntax error: operand expected (error token is "*")

ma ligne 66:

splash_comm_send "paint rect ${text_x} ${text_y} ${xres} $(($text_y+5*$text_size))"

Comprend pas pourquoi ca marchais avant et plus maintenant   :Question: 

J'ai ce message qui s'affiche plusieurs fois au boot par dessus mon image en mode silent, et je fais pas F2 pour activer le mode verbose ca me plante le demarrage et je suis obligé de rebooter sauvagement  :Shocked: 

je precise que ce n'est pas en mode software suspend, justement j'essayai normalement avant d'installer userui et d'essayer...

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, je l'aime  :Embarassed:  Sinon tant pi, ca sera plus moche mais le software suspend vaut bien ce petit sacrifice  :Wink:  Même si ça me fais raler que ça marche pour vous :p

----------

## yoyo

Tu utilises bien le module "vesafb-tng" pour ton framebuffer ??

Peux-tu poster ta config lilo/grub stp ??

As-tu bien re-émerger splashutils pour ton nouveau noyau (quelle version) ??

----------

## Enlight

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> Pour moi tout marche très bien, sauf le framebuffer qui marchais niquel avec mon ancien noyau. Maintenant j'ai ça au boot:
> 
> /sbin/splash: line 66: +5*: syntax error: operand expected (error token is "*")
> 
> ma ligne 66:
> ...

 

x (la lettre en minuscule) pas * (fois)

----------

## Kangourou

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Tu utilises bien le module "vesafb-tng" pour ton framebuffer ??
> 
> Peux-tu poster ta config lilo/grub stp ??
> 
> As-tu bien re-émerger splashutils pour ton nouveau noyau (quelle version) ??

 

Oui j'ai bien vesafb-tng, et oui j'ai bien recompiler splachutils.

config grub:

```

#Linux bootable partition config begins

   title Gentoo Linux 

   root (,5)

   kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/hda6 ro splash=silent,theme:lain2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 softlevel=default CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

   initrd (,5)/boot/fbsplash-lain2-1024x768

#Linux bootable partition config ends

#Linux bootable partition config begins

   title Gentoo Linux (batterie)

   root (,5)

   kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/hda6 ro splash=silent,theme:lain2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 softlevel=battery CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

  initrd (,5)/boot/fbsplash-lain2-1024x768

#Linux bootable partition config ends

# Linux bootable partition config begins

  title Gentoo Linux  cj1

  root (,5)

  kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.12-cj1 root=/dev/hda6 ro splash=silent,theme:lain2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 softlevel=default resume=/dev/hda5 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

  initrd (,5)/boot/fbsplash-lain2-1024x768

# Linux bootable partition config ends

# Linux bootable partition config begins

  title Gentoo Linux  cj1 (batterie)

  root (,5)

  kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.12-cj1 root=/dev/hda6 ro spla#sh=silent,theme:lain2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 softlevel=battery resume=/dev/hda5 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

  initrd (,5)/boot/fbsplash-lain2-1024x768

#Linux bootable partition config ends

```

j'ai pour l'instant viré le splash=silent,theme:lain2 des entrées pour le second noyau. D'ailleurs c'est marrant une fois splashutils recompilé, ça marche toujours pas pour le nouveau, mais ça marche toujours pour l'ancien.

@Enlight: Beuh ca marche très bien pour l'ancien noyau avec un *, pourquoi il faudrai un x maintenant ?

----------

## Kangourou

Mouarf, ca marche plus non plus sur l'ancien noyau maintenant  :Shocked:  Je comprend plus rien  :Mad: 

Avec un x au lieu du * ca me fais toujours une erreur, plus la même, comme quoi quelque chose est trop "great" mais j'arrive pas a garder l'erreur, si je la laisse affiché ca me plante tout  :Confused: 

----------

## Enlight

Résolution trop grande? par contre tes root (,5) heu....  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   c'est un problème de copier/coller?

edit : au temps pour moi pour le x je croyais que c'était les params pour vesa.

----------

## Kangourou

Heu non j'ai bien root(,5) me rappelle plus pourquoi j'ai pas le 0, mais ca marche très bien.

Sinon je vasi essayé de recuperer le message d'erreur, mais je comprend pas du tout pourquoi ca ne marche plus ni sur l'un si sur l'autre  :Shocked: 

----------

## yoyo

Je ne vois rien de choquant si ce n'est qu'il manque le paramètre "quiet"; extrait du wiki fbsplash/splashtutils :

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: The newest fbsplash patch requires an additional kernel boot option, in case when you want to use a silent boot image. Simply write a "quiet" in the kernel boot line of your grub.conf. Otherwise, the kernel will overwrite the bootsplash image with it's output.

 

----------

## LostControl

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> Oui j'ai bien vesafb-tng, et oui j'ai bien recompiler splachutils.

 

Juste pour être sûr (j'ai pas trouvé l'info dans tes posts), tu utilises bien la version 1.1.9.6 de splashutils ?

Sinon petite remarque au sujet de ton grub.conf : si tu veux utiliser Software Suspend 2, c'est n'est pas le paramètre "resume" que tu dois utiliser mais "resume2". Voici mon grub.conf :

```
# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-cj1

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.12-cj1 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 resume2=file:/dev/hda3:0xd4d65 splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence lapic quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

        initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-cj6

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.11-cj6 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 resume2=file:/dev/hda3:0xd4d65 splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence lapic quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

        initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

J'utilise personnellement le FileWriter, c'est pour ça que j'ai un paramètre "0xd4d65". N'UTILISE PAS CE PARAMETRE !!! Il est spécifique à ton système. Lors du premier lancement du script "hibernate", celui-ci va te créer un fichier pour y stocker l'image et te donnera le nombre à mettre pour ton système.

Si tu utilise le SwapWriter, pas de soucis, c'est simplement "resume2=swap:/dev/<ta_partoche_de_swap>".

A+

----------

## Kangourou

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Juste pour être sûr (j'ai pas trouvé l'info dans tes posts), tu utilises bien la version 1.1.9.6 de splashutils ?

 

1.1.9.6-r1, la derniere version dans portage. J'comprend pas d'où ça peux venir  :Confused: 

Sinon j'ai changé comme tu m'a indiqué dans mon grub.conf, j'ai pas vu de difference, ca marche toujours aussi bien  :Smile: 

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Voici une nouvelle version des -cj. Eh oui, je pense aux pauvres étudiants en vacances  :Laughing: 

Le dernier patch de Suspend2 rend à présent l'utilisation de suspend2-userui obligatoire. Il faut utiliser une version 0.5. La 0.5.1 corrige un bug présent dans la 0.5.0, je vous conseille donc de prendre celle-ci. Ca fait un jour que je tourne avec et cette version m'a l'air bien solide  :Very Happy:  Sinon, le -ck3 ne contient pas grand chose à part le 2.6.12.2. Mise à jour également de inotify, vesa-tng et fbsplash. Là encore, c'est surtout du bug fixes.

A+

P.S. Comme je vois que y'a pas mal de monde qui a des problèmes avec Suspend2, j'ai une config kernel qui tourne bien avec sur mon laptop Centrino si ça intéresse quelqu'un  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

vi mouua  :Razz:   un p'tit lien pour le howto enfin si tu es d'accord bien entendu  :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

Argghhh... J'ai pas de howto  :Sad:  Simplement la configuration de mon kernel si ça peut aider certain.

Bon tiens, je tente un rapide howto sur le vif  :Cool: 

1/ installer les cj-sources

2/ configurer le noyau comme il faut en partant de ma config par exemple

3/ compiler le noyau et ne pas oublier de faire le lien linux -> linux-2.6.12-cj2

4/ installer le noyau et les modules

5/ installer >=splashutils-1.1.9.6 en suivant les infos ici. J'utilise personnellement l'option 2 : Loading The initramfs Image Dynamically At Boot Time

6/ installer >=suspend2-userui-0.5.1 et faire le lien comme indiqué en fin d'emerge. Toutes les infos sont là

7/ installer hibernate-script et le configurer en partant de ma config par exemple

8/ configurer GRUB en partant de mon grub.conf par exemple. Attention au numéro du fichier dans l'option resume2. C'est différent sur chaque système. Hibernate-script va normalement créer ce fichier la première fois et vous donner le numéro à mettre. NE PAS UTILISER le mien !!!

9/ reboot sur le nouveau noyau

10/ hibernation avec /usr/sbin/hibernate

Voilà en GROS ce qu'il faut faire. J'espère ne rien avoir oublié. Je m'attaquerai à un vrai howto quand j'aurai un peu plus de temps. Eh oui, je suis étudiant mais pas encore en vacances. En examens plutôt  :Crying or Very sad: 

A+

----------

## boozo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Argghhh... J'ai pas de howto 

 

y'a méprise là...  :Laughing:  je parlais de celui là de howto  :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *LostControl wrote:*   Argghhh... J'ai pas de howto  
> 
> y'a méprise là...  je parlais de celui là de howto 

 

ReArgghhh...  :Laughing:  Je suis d'accord bien entendu  :Wink:  J'espère au moins que ça servira à quelqu'un  :Very Happy: 

A+

----------

## boozo

sure... à commencer par moi  :Laughing:   et merci

BTW si tu as des commentaires ne te gênes pas  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Eh oui, je suis étudiant mais pas encore en vacances. En examens plutôt

 Et c'est ça que tu fais  au lieu de réviser alors ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon, "installation compilation reboot" : tout roule impeccable. Je testerai le nouveau suspend2 ce soir.

Dans le howto, il faudrait rajouter le tip pour que les nvidia-kernel "supportent" le suspend (ce thread).

À noter que le l'option 

```
# User Interface Options

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_USERSPACE_UI
```

n'est plus dans le menuconfig du noyau; ceci est probablement du au suspend2-userui obligatoire.

Enfin, pour ceux qui veulent quelque chose de propre (== utilisant emerge/portage), un ebuild pour les  suspend2-userui est "disponible". Il suffit de récupérer l'ebuild des userui-0.3.1 sur bugzilla (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85334) et de le renommer en "suspend2-userui-0.5.1" (à placer dans le répertoire "sys-apps" de l'overlay). Ensuite, procédure normale d'installation d'un paquet dans l'overlay.

Enjoy !

EDIT : un petit warning à la fin de mon dmesg tout de même 

```
reiser4[FvwmScript(9909)]: update_stale_dk (fs/reiser4/search.c:1365)[nikita-38210]:

WARNING: stale dk
```

----------

## Longfield

juste une toute petite précision qui pourrait faire gagner un peu de temps à d'autres personnes : en passant de userui-0.3.1 à suspend2-userui-0.5.1 l'emplacement du binaire de suspend a changé chez moi (j'utilise fbslpash):

A la place de :  *Quote:*   

> ProcSetting userui_program /usr/sbin/suspend2ui_fbsplash

 

il faut maintenant mettre :  *Quote:*   

> ProcSetting userui_program /sbin/suspend2ui_fbsplash
> 
> 

 

dans votre /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf

----------

## LostControl

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Enfin, pour ceux qui veulent quelque chose de propre (== utilisant emerge/portage), un ebuild pour les  suspend2-userui est "disponible". Il suffit de récupérer l'ebuild des userui-0.3.1 sur bugzilla (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85334) et de le renommer en "suspend2-userui-0.5.1" (à placer dans le répertoire "sys-apps" de l'overlay). Ensuite, procédure normale d'installation d'un paquet dans l'overlay.

 

Henrik Brix Andersen vient d'annoncer sur le channel IRC de Suspend2 qu'il avait intégré suspend2-userui dans Portage  :Very Happy:  Il devrait y avoir également des nouvelles sources, les suspend2-sources, dans Portage. Il s'agit sauf erreur de ma part des gentoo-sources + suspend2.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> EDIT : un petit warning à la fin de mon dmesg tout de même 
> 
> ```
> reiser4[FvwmScript(9909)]: update_stale_dk (fs/reiser4/search.c:1365)[nikita-38210]:
> 
> ...

 

Tu n'avais jamais eu ça avant ? Il te le fait à chaque fois ? J'ai regardé le code, c'est ici :

```
/* check for possibly outdated delimiting keys, and update them if

 * necessary. */

static void update_stale_dk(reiser4_tree *tree, znode *node)

{

   znode *right;

   reiser4_key rd;

   RLOCK_TREE(tree);

   RLOCK_DK(tree);

   rd = *znode_get_rd_key(node);

   right = node->right;

   if (unlikely(ZF_ISSET(node, JNODE_RIGHT_CONNECTED) &&

           right && ZF_ISSET(right, JNODE_DKSET) &&

           !keyeq(&rd, znode_get_ld_key(right)))) {

      /* does this ever happen? */

      warning("nikita-38210", "stale dk");

      assert("nikita-38211", ZF_ISSET(node, JNODE_DKSET));

      RUNLOCK_DK(tree);

      RUNLOCK_TREE(tree);

      stale_dk(tree, node);

      return;

   }

   RUNLOCK_DK(tree);

   RUNLOCK_TREE(tree);

}
```

Je ne pense pas que c'est grave et je pense que ça a dû te le faire qu'une fois. Mais tiens-moi au courant.

A+

----------

## LostControl

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> juste une toute petite précision qui pourrait faire gagner un peu de temps à d'autres personnes : en passant de userui-0.3.1 à suspend2-userui-0.5.1 l'emplacement du binaire de suspend a changé chez moi (j'utilise fbslpash)

 

Oui c'est juste. J'avais pris l'ebuild du 0.5.0 et simplement modifié la version. Les binaires étaient installés dans /usr/sbin. Mais avec le nouveau 0.5.1 ceux-ci sont dans /sbin.

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Henrik Brix Andersen vient d'annoncer sur le channel IRC de Suspend2 qu'il avait intégré suspend2-userui dans Portage  

 Grande nouvelle !!  :Very Happy: 

Par contre, avec l'ebuild de userui modifié, j'ai :  *Quote:*   

> % etcat -f suspend2-userui
> 
> [ Results for search key           : suspend2-userui ]
> 
> [ Candidate applications found : 1 ]
> ...

 Je vais voir avec l'ebuild officiel.

PS : @LostControl : je te tiens au courant pour le warning (le bout de code que tu as posté n'a aucun sens pour moi  :Rolling Eyes:  )

EDIT : avec l'ebuild officiel, les binaires "suspend2ui_text" et "suspend2ui_fbsplash" sont bien placés dans "/sbin" et plus dans "/usr/sbin"; pensez à modifier votre "/etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf" en conséquence.  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Comme convenu, je donne des nouvelles de mon premier "resume".

Il s'est passé sans problème : retour sous X, toutes les applications sont restaurées, la date ajustée et l'écran vérouillé (via xscreensaver). Glxgears me donne le même score donc aucun problème avec l'accélération opengl.

Par contre, le splash ne fonctionne toujours pas au resume (redémarrage "dans le noir") et le texte affiché dans les applis possède quelques caractères buggés (affichage bizarre). Je vais regarder ton hibernate.conf pour voir s'il y a des différence notable entre nos deux config.

----------

## Longfield

j'avais eu le démarrage dans le noir quand je venais de changer de version de userui à suspend2-userui et mon paramètre correspondant au chemnin vers la bonne application (voir http://wiki.suspend2.net/UserUIHowto) n'était pas le bon (changement de /usr/sbin vers /sbin) 

tu peux aussi essayer "/sbin/suspend2ui_fbsplash -t" pour faire un test !

----------

## yoyo

@Longfield :  *yoyo wrote:*   

> EDIT : avec l'ebuild officiel, les binaires "suspend2ui_text" et "suspend2ui_fbsplash" sont bien placés dans "/sbin" et plus dans "/usr/sbin"; pensez à modifier votre "/etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf" en conséquence.  

 "Charité bien ordonnée commence par soi même"; j'ai bien corrigé le chemin de mon suspend2ui_fbsplash.  :Smile: 

Je connaissais également l'option "-t" pour tester suspend2ui_fbsplash mais ça ne fait jamais de mal de le rappeler.   :Wink: 

Tu n'aurais pas une idée pour mes caractères "ugly" ?

EDIT : ce thread n'est pas l'endroit pour ça. Si je n'y arrive pas, je posterai sur un thread plus adapté (quitte à en ouvrir un autre). Merci.

----------

## sireyessire

juste pour info au cas où ça pourrait servir/améliorer le schmilblick:

il y a 2 nouveaux ebuilds concernant le suspend2

suspend2-sources et suspend2-userui.

le premier sa description est:  *Quote:*   

> Software Suspend 2 + Gentoo patchset sources

 

je me dis innocement, il y a peut-être eu des modifs des sources pour que ça se passe bien sous gentoo, non?

bon moi je n'utilise pas le suspend2 mais on sait jamais, ça peut aider  :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> juste pour info au cas où ça pourrait servir/améliorer le schmilblick:
> 
> il y a 2 nouveaux ebuilds concernant le suspend2
> 
> suspend2-sources et suspend2-userui.

 

cf ici  :Wink: 

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> le premier sa description est:  *Quote:*   Software Suspend 2 + Gentoo patchset sources 
> 
> je me dis innocement, il y a peut-être eu des modifs des sources pour que ça se passe bien sous gentoo, non?
> 
> bon moi je n'utilise pas le suspend2 mais on sait jamais, ça peut aider 

 

Non je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de modifications spéciales Gentoo. C'est simplement un gentoo-sources avec le Software Suspend 2.

----------

## LostControl

Voilà une nouvelle version.

Le patch Reiser4 a été mis à jour ainsi que le Suspend2. J'ai également intégré le patch de sécurité 2.6.12.2-3.

L'ebuild disponible à présent est un ebuild générique. La seule chose à changer c'est le nom de fichier. Donc ici pour installer les cj3-sources, il suffit de renommer le fichier en cj-sources-2.6.12-r3.ebuild. Ca m'évite de mettre chaque fois un nouveau fichier alors que seul le nom change  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## LostControl

La dernière version contient le dernier -ck5. C'est la seule différence par rapport au -cj3. A noter que les -ck contiennent également les mises à jour de sécurité 2.6.12.x. La base des -cj4 est donc un kernel 2.6.12.4.

A+  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> La dernière version contient le dernier -ck5. C'est la seule différence par rapport au -cj3. A noter que les -ck contiennent également les mises à jour de sécurité 2.6.12.x. La base des -cj4 est donc un kernel 2.6.12.4.

 J'ai bien fait de rentrer de vacances aujourd'hui !!  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
~% uname -r 

2.6.12-cj4
```

RAS pour le moment : tout fonctionne nickel. Je testerai le sws2 ce soir.

EDIT : le sws2 fonctionne nickel (patch nvidia-kernel etc) !! Aucune perte de perf au resume (score glxgears identique).

Enjoy !

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Voici le premier patchset pour la série des 2.6.13  :Very Happy: 

Inotify est à présent directement inclu dans le noyau et n'est donc plus nécessaire dans les cj. Sinon pas de changement au niveau de vesafb-tng et fbsplash. Reiser4 ne sera pas dans le 2.6.14 mais croisons les doigts pour le 2.6.15.

A+

----------

## Longfield

Emergé, compilé, testé et approuvé  :Very Happy: 

Attention toutefois avec la nouvelle version de ssusp2 (2.2-rc6) il faut activer les ACPI sleep states dans le noyau sous peine d'avoir un reboot lors d'un hibernate !

----------

## LostControl

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> Attention toutefois avec la nouvelle version de ssusp2 (2.2-rc6) il faut activer les ACPI sleep states dans le noyau sous peine d'avoir un reboot lors d'un hibernate !

 

Alors là, je pense que tu viens de m'économiser une bonne journée de recherche  :Very Happy:  Je vais tester ça tout de suite. Merci pour le conseil en tout cas  :Wink: 

Juste comme ça, tu as trouvé où l'info ?

Merci

A+

----------

## Longfield

oh ben j'ai fait un test et j'ai eu ce petit problème .... mon premier endroit de recherche a été la mailing-list ssuspend2 et j'y ai trouvé ça : http://lists.suspend2.net/lurker/thread/20050906.205829.764253a3.en.html

----------

## LostControl

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> oh ben j'ai fait un test et j'ai eu ce petit problème .... mon premier endroit de recherche a été la mailing-list ssuspend2 et j'y ai trouvé ça : http://lists.suspend2.net/lurker/thread/20050906.205829.764253a3.en.html

 

Merci c'est parfait !

A ce sujet, j'ai testé un autre patchset quasi identique aux cj-sources, les archck. Le suspend a fonctionné sans les ACPI sleep states. Ca doit sans doute venir du patch ACPI supplémentaire présent dans ce patchset.

A+

----------

## marvin rouge

D'après la page features de Software Suspend, l'architecture x86_64 est supportée avec la version 2.2-rc6. Mais les ebuilds sys-apps/suspend2-userui et sys-kernel/suspend2-sources sont toujours en ~x86. Et sur bugzilla, personne parle de ca en amd64.

- est-ce que vous savez si qqun a déjà testé en amd64  (avec succès, de preference ...) ?

- imaginons que je fasse le test, en cas de plantage ca se passe comment ? faut rebooter sur un autre kernel ?

+

----------

## yoyo

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> - imaginons que je fasse le test, en cas de plantage ca se passe comment ? faut rebooter sur un autre kernel ?

 Pas nécessairement mais il faut pouvoir ajouter l'option "noresume2" sur la ligne du kernel au cas où (il m'est arrivé de redémarrer sur le même noyau sans l'option "noresume2" sans difficultés mais mieux vaut être prudent). Donc soit avec 2 entrées (dont une avec "resume2=" et une autre avec "noresume2") soit en éditant la ligne de lancement du noyau à la volée (sous grub par exemple).

Plus d'infos : http://www.suspend2.net/FAQ-5.html#ss5.3.

Pour le reste je n'ai pas testé (pas d'amd64 ici) mais méfie toi si tu veux utiliser le sws2 avec X et une carte graphique nvidia. Il y a une petite manip à faire (et une petite recherche dans le forum pour la trouver  :Wink:  ).

Enjoy !

----------

## marvin rouge

Ca passe pas ...

```
  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

kernel/built-in.o: In function `do_suspend2_lowlevel':

: undefined reference to `suspend_cpu_counter'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Erreur 1

```

et j'ai vu passer des trucs comme ça : 

```
kernel/power/pageflags.c: In function `suspend_allocate_dyn_pageflags':

kernel/power/pageflags.c:96: attention : transtypage vers un pointeur depuis un entier de taille différente
```

tant pis !

----------

## yoyo

Et en patchant directement un noyau à la vanille ?

PS : ouvre un autre thread, on s'éloigne un peu du sujet original là ...

----------

## Enlight

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Ca passe pas ...
> 
> ```
>   LD      .tmp_vmlinux1
> 
> ...

 

Nord-est Sud-ouest sans toucher la corse, et tu cast! et tu cast!   :Laughing: 

----------

## LostControl

Nouvelle version (cj2)

La seule mise à jour est l'ajout du patch ck4. Il semble qu'il y aurait quelques problèmes avec un timer à 250Hz et les ck. Cette option est donc supprimée et la valeur par défaut devient 1000Hz.

J'ai malheureusement fait ce patch hier et je viens de voir qu'une nouvelle version de Suspend2 est disponible aujourd'hui. Je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps de l'intégrer à présent. Ce sera fait pour la prochaine version. Mille excuses...

A+

----------

## LostControl

Cette nouvelle version (2.6.13-cj4) existe depuis quelques temps déjà mais je n'avais pas encore fait l'annonce suite à quelques changements sur mon serveur et un emploi du temps assez chargé.

La version 3 n'a existé que sur ma machine  :Wink:  Pas mal de changement cette fois avec entre entre l'entrée du patch ACPI dans les cj-sources. N'oubliez pas de mettre à jour suspend2-userui (> 0.6.0).

A+

----------

## yoyo

Cette version fonctionne très bien (tout comme les précédentes  :Wink:   ).

Je n'ai pas encore testé le suspend2 mais reiser4, acpi etc. tournent parfaitement.

Enjoy !

----------

## Longfield

yep, marche nickel, mais ne faites pas comme moi et n'oubliez pas de télécharger le nouvel ebuild et non pas de renommer un ancien !

Un message de fichier .bz2 qui n'est pas de type bz2 lors de l'emerge devrait vous mettre la puce à l'oreille !

----------

## LostControl

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> yep, marche nickel, mais ne faites pas comme moi et n'oubliez pas de télécharger le nouvel ebuild et non pas de renommer un ancien !
> 
> Un message de fichier .bz2 qui n'est pas de type bz2 lors de l'emerge devrait vous mettre la puce à l'oreille !

 

Suite à la mise à jour de mon CMS (Joomla 1.0.3) et en particulier de DocMan, le nom de l'archive à changé d'où un nouvel ebuild. Les fichiers sont à présent de la forme patch-2.6.14-cj1.bz2 et non plus patch_2614_cj1.bz2.

J'en profite pour annoncer la sortie du premier cj pour 2.6.14  :Very Happy:  La plupart des patchs sont encore pour les version -rc du 2.6.14 mais ça s'applique pas trop trop mal au 2.6.14. Il y a un bug avec ext3 en module qui provient de Suspend2. Un bug report est d'ailleurs rempli pour celà (unknown symbol freezer_state).

A+

----------

## Longfield

J'utilise maintenant les 2.6.14-cj1 et j'ai un petit problème avec ssusp2 !

Apparament je ne suis pas le seul, y'avait déjà un bug report pour le même problème : http://bugzilla.suspend2.net/show_bug.cgi?id=133

Quelqu'un d'autre est dans ce cas ?

----------

## Longfield

Bon alors mon bug sera fixé dans la 2.2-rc9 du suspend2 qui devrait sortir d'ici deux jours d'après Nigel.

Comme ça tu pourras peut-être faire les 2.6.14-cj2 à l'occasion de cette sortie LostControl   :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> Comme ça tu pourras peut-être faire les 2.6.14-cj2 à l'occasion de cette sortie LostControl  

 

Dès qu'une nouvelle version de Suspend2 sort, je m'attaque au -cj2  :Wink:  Y'a un nouveau Con Kolivas, vesafb-tng et fbsplash aussi. Suffisamment pour faire une nouvelle release !

A+

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Les cj2 pour 2.6.14 sont disponibles. Au programme... que du changement  :Very Happy:  Des nouvelles révisions pour tous les patches (mineures cependant pour vesafb-tng et fbsplash).

Attention, le filewriter de Suspend 2 peut causer des pertes de données sur un système XFS. Les seules systèmes jugés sûrs sont ext2/ext3. Donc prudence...

A+

----------

## Longfield

Hello, 

Alors emergé, testé et approuvé ! Tout marche comme sur des roulettes, et je n'ai pas le bug avec le filewriter comme je l'avais avec les cj1 (enfin avec suspend2 2.2-r :Cool: 

Rien d'autre à ajouter, tout est au poil avec ce patchset, encore une fois merci LostControl !

----------

## yoyo

2.6.14-cj2 en cours d'installation.   :Wink: 

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Attention, le filewriter de Suspend 2 peut causer des pertes de données sur un système XFS. Les seules systèmes jugés sûrs sont ext2/ext3. Donc prudence...

 Et concernant reiser4, tu as des infos ?

----------

## LostControl

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 2.6.14-cj2 en cours d'installation.  
> 
>  *LostControl wrote:*   Attention, le filewriter de Suspend 2 peut causer des pertes de données sur un système XFS. Les seules systèmes jugés sûrs sont ext2/ext3. Donc prudence... Et concernant reiser4, tu as des infos ?

 

Pas d'infos spécifiques concernant Reiser4. Mais c'est possible que le problème soit aussi présent sur Reiser4. Les seules FS sûrs sont ext2/ext3. Nigel espère résoudre ce problème pour la rc10. En attendant, je vous conseille d'utiliser le swapwriter si vous avez une partition différente de ext2/ext3.

A+

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Les cj3 sont dehors. Attention, j'ai personnellement eu quelques problèmes de stabilité avec les cj2 avec à la clé des freezes... Yoyo en a également fait l'expérience  :Sad:  Heureusement, pas de casse  :Wink:  Il semblerait qu'il s'agisse d'un problème de Reiser4.

Les cj3 utilisent la dernière version de Reiser4 sortie spécialement pour le 2.6.14. J'espère que celà résoudra le problème. Le patchset de Con Kolivas est quant à lui passé en version ck5. Il contient le patch 2.6.14.2.

A+

----------

## polytan

moi j'ai un *tout petit* souci...

Je m'explique :

Depuis le 2.6.14, que ce soit avec les cj2 ou cj3, lors de mon make menuconfig je n'ai plus acces à :

         software-suspend2

         reiser4

         vesa-tng

ils n'apparaissent tout simplement pas dans le menuconfig

C'est comme si aucun des patchs ne se sont fait...

J'ai comme d'habitude utilisé l'ebuild de départ que j'ai changé en cj-sources-2.6.14-r2.ebuild 

puis ebuild machin digest && emerge cj-sources.

----------

## LostControl

 *polytan wrote:*   

> C'est comme si aucun des patchs ne se sont fait...

 

As-tu bien pris la dernière version de l'ebuild ? Celui-ci a changé depuis le 2.6.13-cj4. Suite à la mise à jour de mon site vers Joomla, les noms de fichiers ont changé et j'ai dû modifier l'ebuild.

A+

----------

## polytan

Je sens que ca va déja mieu aller !!!

Merci, je vous tiens au courant

[edit] 20 minutes plus tard :

effectivement c'est beaucoup mieu !!!! Merci  :Very Happy: 

[/edit]

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Une nouvelle version est disponible. Seul Suspend 2 a été mis à jour. C'est la première version qui marche correctement sur mon nouveau IBM X32  :Very Happy:  Attention cependant, le filewriter n'est toujours pas à 100% sûr. Je vous conseille d'utiliser le swapwriter pour l'instant. Il y a également un petit fix pour la compilation de Reiser4 en module.

A+

----------

## Longfield

on va essayer ça tout de suite, vu que le suspend me fait aussi chier ces temps !

----------

## polytan

je sais que peu de personnes sont concernées, mais pouvez vous inclure ce patch :

http://gaugusch.at/kernel.shtml

cela permet d'inclure des fonctionalitées acpi non présentes d'origine, ou plutot elles y sont mais ca a été codé comme des porcs par les developpeurs du pc, ou du portable surtout, et on doit inclure les fonctions de manière plus propre pour qu'elles puissent etre compréhensibles par Linux.

Ainsi l'acpi marche mieu, moins mal diront les mauvaises langues...

Ce patch est très stable, je l'utilise depuis le 2.6.7* et il n'y a aucun probleme de stabilité avec, les seules fois ou je fais planter mon système, et c'est rare étant avec reiser4, suspend2 ou *splash au démarrage... (oui, yen a qui n'ont pas de bol  :Very Happy:  )

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php

Merci d'avance,

++

----------

## LostControl

 *polytan wrote:*   

> je sais que peu de personnes sont concernées, mais pouvez vous inclure ce patch :
> 
> http://gaugusch.at/kernel.shtml

 

Ce patch n'interfère pas avec les autres. De plus, la gestion de l'énergie étant importante pour un laptop, une DSDT bien compilée est un plus. Ce patch sera rajouté dans la prochaine version. Merci.

Pour info, j'ai tenté la recompilation de ma DSDT et pas une erreur ni un warning  :Cool:  Il s'agit d'un IBM Thinkpad X32. Ce patch ne va pas mettre très utile mais j'espère qu'il servira à d'autre  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## polytan

Grâce à ce patch, je peux plus que doubler l'autonomie de mon portable.

Cependant, cela implique l'utilisation d'un initrd. Faut choisir, on nepeux pas tout avoir !

Merci beaucoup d'implémenter ce patch  :Very Happy: 

++

----------

## Longfield

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour info, j'ai tenté la recompilation de ma DSDT et pas une erreur ni un warning  Il s'agit d'un IBM Thinkpad X32. Ce patch ne va pas mettre très utile mais j'espère qu'il servira à d'autre 
> 
> A+

 

Tu penses un peu à moi ???   :Wink: 

C'est clair que ce patch est excellent ! Je l'avais déjà essayé il y a environ 6 mois, car ma dsdt de merde compile avec 3 warnings ! J'avais réussi à corriger les warnings, mais malheureusement pas de mieux au niveau de l'ACPI chez moi ... le problème c'est que mon portable est une sorte de "no name" : ils vendent le design à une boite qui les monte ... et pas moyen de trouver des users de Linux avec le même portable que moi pour discuter, essayer de trouver des dsdt ....

C'est clair que mon prochain portable sera d'une grande marque connue, comme ça tu trouves plein de gens qui l'utilisent et ainsi qu'un meilleur support !

Je hais Phoenix et leurs dsdt de merde !

----------

## LostControl

Et une nouvelle version  :Very Happy: 

Au menu, le dernier ck6 (rien de neuf à part le 2.6.14.3), suspend2-2.6.14-rc13 et, comme promis, un nouveau patch, ACPI DSDT in initrd. Voilà !

Sinon, chez moi le filewriter de suspend2-rc13 me donne un beau kernel panic au boot  :Crying or Very sad:  Donc pour l'instant, je conseille toujours le swapwriter qui fonctionne pas mal du tout !

A+

P.S. Si quelqu'un veut faire un howto ou en connait un pour l'intégration du DSDT dans un initrd avec fbsplash, je suis preneur  :Wink: 

----------

## Longfield

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Et une nouvelle version 
> 
> Au menu, le dernier ck6 (rien de neuf à part le 2.6.14.3), suspend2-2.6.14-rc13 et, comme promis, un nouveau patch, ACPI DSDT in initrd. Voilà !
> 
> Sinon, chez moi le filewriter de suspend2-rc13 me donne un beau kernel panic au boot  Donc pour l'instant, je conseille toujours le swapwriter qui fonctionne pas mal du tout !
> ...

 

Même chose pour moi avec le filewriter ! Je suis donc aussi passé en swapwriter !

Pour le howto, il y a quelque-chose qui existe pour bootsplah, ça doit pas être trop différent avec fbsplash, en tous cas ça fait un bon départ : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122145&highlight=dsdt+iasl+msft : point 9c en particulier, mais tout le post est très instructif !

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Voici le 2.6.14-cj6  :Very Happy:  La seule modification est la mise à jour de Suspend 2 vers rc14 et surtout la correction du problème qui m'empêchait d'utiliser le filewriter (oops au boot). Je crois que Longfield avait aussi ce problème et il serait donc bien de tester à nouveau le filewriter avec cette version.

A+

----------

## polytan

je lance l'emerge et ca ne marche pas :

>>> Downloading http://jaquier.dyndns.org/joomla/dmdocuments/patch-2.6.14-cj6.bz2

--22:00:59--  http://jaquier.dyndns.org/joomla/dmdocuments/patch-2.6.14-cj6.bz2

           => `/home/distfiles/patch-2.6.14-cj6.bz2'

Résolution de jaquier.dyndns.org... 212.41.96.197

Connexion vers jaquier.dyndns.org|212.41.96.197|:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...200 OK

Longueur: 676,921 (661K) [text/plain]

100%[========================================================================>] 676,921       26.17K/s    ETA 00:00

22:01:24 (26.29 KB/s) - « /home/distfiles/patch-2.6.14-cj6.bz2 » sauvegardé [676921/676921]

!!! Fetched file: patch-2.6.14-cj6.bz2 VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

Removing corrupt distfile...

!!! Couldn't download patch-2.6.14-cj6.bz2. Aborting.

!!! Fetch for /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/cj-sources/cj-sources-2.6.14-r6.ebuild failed, continuing...

mon ebuild : 

gentoo cj-sources # pwd

/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/cj-sources

gentoo cj-sources # cat cj-sources-2.6.14-r6.ebuild 

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

K_PREPATCHED="yes"

UNIPATCH_STRICTORDER="yes"

K_NOSETEXTRAVERSION="yes"

K_NOUSENAME="yes"

ETYPE="sources"

inherit kernel-2

detect_version

CJ_PATCH="patch-${PV}-cj${PR:1}.bz2"

UNIPATCH_LIST="

        ${DISTDIR}/${CJ_PATCH}"

IUSE=""

DESCRIPTION="Full sources with Con Kolivas, Software Suspend 2, Vesa-tng,

Fbsplash and Reiser4 patches"

HOMEPAGE="http://jaquier.dyndns.org"

SRC_URI="${KERNEL_URI} http://jaquier.dyndns.org/joomla/dmdocuments/${CJ_PATCH}"

KEYWORDS="x86 amd64"

je n'ai pas le bon ebuild ? qu'est ce qui ne vas pas ? je suis plutot étonné, ca marchait avant ...

----------

## yoyo

Tu as bien généré le digest avant de faire ton emerge ???

Pour cela : "ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/cj-sources/cj-sources-2.6.14-r6.ebuild digest".

L'emerge devrait ensuite passer sans problème (enfin en tout cas ici les 2.6.14-cj6 tournent très bien   :Wink:  ).

Enjoy !

EDIT : tu dis que ça marchait avant, tu as donc probablement du généré ton digest; l'ebuild a changé depuis les 2.6.13-cj4. As-tu le bon ??

----------

## Longfield

bon les 2.6.14-cj6 tournent bien aussi chez moi, j'ai plus de plantage lors d'un hibernate sur disque avec le filewriter, par contre un bug bizarre qui me fait un Incorrect kernel version : il croit que j'ai un kernel 0.0.0 alors que le suspend_file contient un kernel 2.6.14 !!!   :Confused: 

Donc apparament le bug en question du filewriter a été corrigé, mais j'en ai un autre maintenant !

----------

## polytan

Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait, je devais etre fatigué quand j'ai voulu l'installer. 

J'ai réessayé et ca marche.

Désolé

++

----------

## kwenspc

Lost-Control : as tu entendus parler du bug mtrr sur les P4 Prescott  -> ici

Serait-il possible que tu l'introduise ou bein c'est trop peu interessant pour ça? (ok ok je cumule, j'ai une ati et un prescott  :Smile:  , le dernier faisant bugger le premier, qui bug déjà pas mal tout seul)

----------

## LostControl

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Lost-Control : as tu entendus parler du bug mtrr sur les P4 Prescott  -> ici
> 
> Serait-il possible que tu l'introduise ou bein c'est trop peu interessant pour ça? (ok ok je cumule, j'ai une ati et un prescott  , le dernier faisant bugger le premier, qui bug déjà pas mal tout seul)

 

Désolé pour la réponse tardive, je suis pas mal occupé ces temps  :Sad: 

Je regarde ça mais je pensais attendre le 2.6.15 pour sortir une nouvelle version. Peut-être le problème sera résolu dans ce noyau...

A+

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Tout d'abord, bonne année 2006 à tous  :Very Happy: 

Voici le premier cj pour 2.6.15. La plupart des patches ont été mis à jour. J'ai un petit problème avec fbsplash par contre (à voir sur le forum, je ne suis pas le seul). Impossible d'obtenir le splash au tout début du boot  :Confused:  Rien de grave, juste du visuel. J'ai d'ailleurs découvert le thème 2005.1 qui est vraiment top  :Very Happy: 

A+

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Voici le premier cj pour 2.6.15. La plupart des patches ont été mis à jour. J'ai un petit problème avec fbsplash par contre (à voir sur le forum, je ne suis pas le seul). Impossible d'obtenir le splash au tout début du boot  Rien de grave, juste du visuel.

 Testé et approuvé !   :Wink: 

Ce cru 2.6.15 fonctionne très bien. J'ai le même problème de splash au démarrage. Le framebuffer s'affiche dans la bonne résolution mais le splash ne démarre pas tout de suite. C'est assez curieux mais ça ne gène en rien le fonctionnement.

Peut-être un paramêtre sur la ligne kernel à modifier ("quiet" ou "fadein") ??

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> J'ai d'ailleurs découvert le thème 2005.1 qui est vraiment top  

 En 2006, il était temps ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Longfield

Testé et approuvé chez moi également   :Very Happy: 

Par contre si je cherche à faire un suspend to disk dans un fichier, j'ai toujours un "Incorrect Kernel Version", par contre sur le swap ça marche très bien ... enfin bon, je vais rester sur le swap pour l'instant, mais d'après les mails de Nigel, ça aurait du être corrigé dans la 2.2-rc15 (que j'avais pas testé ...)

Sinon idem ici pour le fbsplash, exactement comme vous deux ... par contre moi je suis toujours au thème 2004.0 ...   :Confused:  Mais je l'aime bien !

----------

## yoyo

J'ai pas testé le sws2 (faut que je pense à modifier mes sources nvidia avant de les compiler   :Mr. Green:  ).

[OFF] *Longfield wrote:*   

> par contre moi je suis toujours au thème 2004.0 ...   Mais je l'aime bien !

 Ben le silent du 2005.1 a une feature supplémentaire excellente (amha) : il affiche les icônes des différents services démarrés et les "éclaire" lorsqu'ils sont activés (en plus de la barre de progression).

Bon d'accord, c'est juste du gadget, mais c'est ça qui est bon ...   :Razz: 

[/OFF]

----------

## Longfield

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ben le silent du 2005.1 a une feature supplémentaire excellente (amha) : il affiche les icônes des différents services démarrés et les "éclaire" lorsqu'ils sont activés (en plus de la barre de progression).
> 
> Bon d'accord, c'est juste du gadget, mais c'est ça qui est bon ...  
> 
> [/OFF]

 

[OFF]

ça m'a l'air bien geek tout ça, faut que je teste !!!   :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Et une nouvelle release  :Very Happy:  Au programme, le nouveau ck2 avec 2.6.15.1. Le dernier Software Suspend2 (2.2-rc16) avec différents patches publiés sur la mailing-list. Le fbsplash devrait normalement fonctionner correctement dans cette version.

Je recommande à ceux qui ont encore des problèmes avec le filewriter (Longfield) de le tester à nouveau, un patch concernant un bug du filewriter étant inclus dans cette version.

A+

----------

## Longfield

Yeah !!!! J'avais juste appliqué le patch me concernant sur les cj1 ce week-end et ça marchait nickel bleu ciel avec le filewriter, et là c'est toujours le cas avec les cj2 !

/me content !   :Very Happy: 

D'ailleurs ça m'a fait penser que j'avais oublié de poster un feedback pour la liste suspend2, vais aller le faire de ce pas ! Merci LostControl pour cette nouvelle release ! Et go on with the excellent work !

----------

## yoyo

```
$ uname -r

2.6.15-cj2
```

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> /me content !   

 ++

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> Merci LostControl pour cette nouvelle release ! Et go on with the excellent work !

 ++

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Voici une nouvelle version. Il y a tout d'abord un patch pour le ck qui devrait corriger un problème de performance sur le ck1 et ck2. Ensuite, les release candidates de Software Suspend2 sont terminées et voilà donc la version 2.2. Le patch de Reiser4 est celui "officiel" pour le noyau 2.6.15.

A+

----------

## kaworu

Salut à tous !

[boulet]

y'a-t-il un howto pour installer ce patch ? (arf j'ai pas trouvé ...)

[/boulet]

----------

## Longfield

Comme d'hab une merveille !   :Very Happy: 

Suspend/resume sour X avec le filewriter du premier coup, les cj2 et cj3 marchent nickel chez moi !

Pour le howto comment installer ces sources, ben en fait le plus simple est d'installer l'ebuild disponible sur le premier post de ce topic dans ton portage overlay et ensuite simplement emerge cj-sources ! A partir de là il te suffit de faire comme si ton répertoire /usr/src/linux-2.6.15-cj3 était un répertoire de sources classiques et compiler et installer ton nouveau noyau !

Un tout beau howto (merci boozo) est disponible dans ce post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-350815-highlight-unsupported.html

----------

## boozo

hum... y'avais aussi celui-là dans l'idée...    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Longfield

oh désolé Boozo, j'avais pas connaissance de ton super howto, et je dois dire que j'avais pas le temps de faire une recherche, alors j'ai pris le dernier que j'avais en mémoire auquel j'avais participé dans lequel on palait du portdir_overlay !   :Confused: 

Je m'en vais de ce pas éditer mon post pour coller ton superbe howto !

----------

## Trevoke

En passant, si on se sert du patch reiser4 "officiel" pour le nouveau kernel, il sera ensuite impossible de monter des partitions reiser4 creees par reiser4utils 1.0.4, quand on utilise un kernel < 2.6.12.

----------

## boozo

t'inquiète pas de toutes façons je suis pas mal en retard pour sa mise à jours   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ uname -r
> 
> ...

 ++

----------

## kaworu

 *boozo wrote:*   

> hum... y'avais aussi celui-là dans l'idée...   

 

Merci !

----------

## Argian

Venant de me convertir au patchset cj-sources, tout va bien sauf un petit soucis avec vmware:

```
What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running 

 kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 

 

 The kernel defined by this directory of header files does not have the same 

 address space size as your running kernel.
```

  :Sad: 

Mais pas de panique, car le patch qui va bien est ici (pas de problème pour l'appliquer sur les cj3  :Smile:  ) et pour couronner le tout, le thread qui explique la chose est là (en fait, un problème avec les ck2-sources).

Voila, je postais juste pour le cas où quelqu'un tomberait sur le même problème  :Wink: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> $ uname -r
> 
> ...

 Et hop, moi aussi je plus-plussoie  :Very Happy: 

Sur ce, bonne nuit

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Voici une nouvelle version. Rien de bien excitant hélas  :Sad:  Mise à jour du ck qui contient le 2.6.15.4 ainsi qu'un patch permettant l'activation du mode "monitor" pour le driver ipw2200. A noter qu'il y a des problèmes avec le firmware 2.4 de ce driver et que le mode "monitor" n'est pas fonctionnel à 100%  :Confused:  Vivement que ce soit corrigé...

A+

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Voici une nouvelle version. Rien de bien excitant hélas  

 En effet ...

Mais le patchset marche toujours aussi bien !!!  :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

Après plus d'un mois, voici une nouvelle révision des cj-sources  :Very Happy: 

Rien de bien nouveau dans le monde des patches ces temps  :Sad:  Seul le Con Kolivas a été mis à jour. Celui-ci contient les corrections de sécurité officielles.

En attendant la sortie du 2.6.16...

A+

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Après plus d'un mois, voici une nouvelle révision des cj-sources  

  YES !!   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Rien de bien nouveau dans le monde des patches ces temps  Seul le Con Kolivas a été mis à jour. Celui-ci contient les corrections de sécurité officielles.

   :Confused: 

----------

## Enlight

Juste quelques petites question vu que j'utilise les CJ-sources hors du cadre gentoo (kubuntu et LFS) quelqu'un d'autre a eu des soucis pour éteindre sa machine? Moi ça revient en init 0, ça veut pas umounter / et ça en reste là... (alors p'tet que c'est à cause des scripts ubuntu qui forcent pas le umount, mais j'ai pas avec les sources "officielles".

ps : tu appliques le patch sur des 2.6.15 ou des 2.6.15-5?

----------

## Longfield

Je les utilise qu'avec Gentoo, mais jamais aucun problème avec le shutdown de mes PCs.

Sinon, juste pour en parler comme ça, c'est pratiquement officiel, ssuspend2 ne sera jamais intégré dans les sources officielles du noyau, y'a eu un énorme échange de mails sur la mailing-list en Nigel et Pavel (mainteneur du suspend dans le noyau officiel) et ça a limite tourné au vinaigre. M'enfin bon, même si Nigel a changé de boulot et aura moins de temps à consacter à ssuspend2, le développement continue. Il y a d'ailleurs eu la release officielle de la version 2.2.1, qui malheureusement n'est pour l'instant dispo que pour le kernel 2.16-rc6, donc pour tout bientôt pour nous !

----------

## yoyo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> ps : tu appliques le patch sur des 2.6.15 ou des 2.6.15-5?

 D'après la Kernel patch homepage of Con Kolivas :  *Quote:*   

> THESE INCLUDE THE PATCHES FROM 2.6.15.6 SO START WITH 2.6.15 AS YOUR BASE

   :Wink: 

PS : aucun problème d'arrêt reboot avec les cj-sources ici (sous gentoo).

----------

## LostControl

Le -cj5 du 2.6.15 n'aura décidemment pas fait long feu...

Voici le premier -cj de la série des 2.6.16  :Very Happy:  La fonctionnalité "dynticks" a été temporairement supprimée par Con Kolivas suite à un bug. Il y a également quelques changements au niveau des politiques de scheduling. Les patches Reiser4 proviennent du dernier -mm. Suspend2 contient principalement du nettoyage et la correction de petits bugs.

Les -cj s'appliquent toujours au noyau de base. Dans ce cas au 2.6.16. N'hésitez pas à utiliser l'ebuild disponible.

Et pas de problème de shutdown pour moi  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## LostControl

Aarrggg... J'ai parlé un peu vite  :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai eu 2 freezes du système relativement violents (reboot à l'interrupteur). Je n'ai pas pu identifier le problème. Donc attention avec les 2.6.16-cj1  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Vous voilà prevenus  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

À noter également une erreur avec l'ebuild de splashutils : 

```
/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.10-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.10/linux/include/linux/input.h:812: erreur: taille de stockage de « ffbit » n'est pas connue

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.10-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.10/linux/include/linux/input.h:813: erreur: taille de stockage de « swbit » n'est pas connue

make: *** [daemon.o] Erreur 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.10-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1565:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 974:   Called src_compile

!!! failed to build splashutils

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

 Ce qui est curieux vu que fbsplash n'a pas bougé ...   :Confused: 

EDIT : bug déjà rapporté : splashutils-1.1.9.10 emerge fails with various errors (kernel 2.6.16)

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Aarrggg... J'ai parlé un peu vite 
> 
> J'ai eu 2 freezes du système relativement violents (reboot à l'interrupteur). Je n'ai pas pu identifier le problème. Donc attention avec les 2.6.16-cj1 
> 
> Vous voilà prevenus 

 Bon, juste mon grain de sel pour faire avancer le schmilblick : ici les 2.6.16-cj1 tournent parfaitement depuis hier. Aucun freeze, système parfaitement fonctionnel et réactif, rien dans le dmesg. Il supporte la charge parfaitement : "emerge -e world"+firefox+kopete+amarok+OOo2 (que du light quoi   :Razz:   ) + quelques applis "secondaires" (adesklets, ksensors etc.) et aucun problème (cpu à 100% de charge (température 51°C et boîtier à 41°C stabilisés) pendant plusieurs heures. L'emerge à planté sur splashutils (cf posts précédents) durant la nuit, je viens donc de le relancer : la température monte progressivement, la charge reste à 100% et je peux changer de bureau (presque) sans lag.

Enfin bref, que du bonheur   :Very Happy:  .

Dès la fin de l'emerge -e, je fais un backup et je teste le plugin "cryptcompress" reiser4 (enfin il faut encore que je trouve un livecd qui le supporte).

Enjoy !

EDIT : le RIP-15.0 liveCD est à base de 2.6.16.

----------

## LostControl

Bonjour,

Voici une nouvelle version  :Very Happy:  Le développeur de Suspend2, suite à une longue discussion sur lkml.org, a décidé de baser son code sur swsusp, déjà présent dans le noyau. Il en résulte un patch plus léger de 1000 lignes. Cette version a l'air stable et corrige même certains bugs qui n'avaient pas encore trouvé de correctif. Le support de Reiser4 provient du patch "officiel" disponible sur le site de Namesys.

Bonne compilation à tous  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici une nouvelle version  Le développeur de Suspend2, suite à une longue discussion sur lkml.org, a décidé de baser son code sur swsusp, déjà présent dans le noyau. Il en résulte un patch plus léger de 1000 lignes. Cette version a l'air stable et corrige même certains bugs qui n'avaient pas encore trouvé de correctif. Le support de Reiser4 provient du patch "officiel" disponible sur le site de Namesys.
> 
> Bonne compilation à tous 
> ...

   :Cool: 

Bon, un petit bémol sur cette version (les autres je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas testé) : j'ai voulu virer le support du suspend2 (pas utile pour moi tant que nvidia ne fait pas mieux pour ses pilotes) et bien impossible de compiler mon kernel. En le remettant (sans le supprt du filewriter ou du swapwriter, juste le suspend2) c'est passé sans problème.   :Confused: 

Voila, sinon, je viens d'apprendre que Con Kolivas venait de sortir le ck2 ... Peut-être n'est-ce qu'une mise à jour pour intégrer le 2.6.16.1 ??

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Voici une nouvelle version. Celle-ci devrait régler le problème de yoyo lors de la compilation du kernel sans Suspend2. Au niveau des patches, le -ck est passé en version 2 (2.6.16.1 principalement) et le suspend2 est en version 2.2.3 (nettoyage et bug fix relatif à l'intégration du patch avec swsusp).

A+

----------

## killerwhile

cool, vu que ton nouveau patchset te permet de poster des news sur le forum, c'est qu'il doit fonctionner  :Wink: 

Moi je m'y lance !

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Voici une nouvelle version. Celle-ci devrait régler le problème de yoyo lors de la compilation du kernel sans Suspend2. Au niveau des patches, le -ck est passé en version 2 (2.6.16.1 principalement) et le suspend2 est en version 2.2.3 (nettoyage et bug fix relatif à l'intégration du patch avec swsusp).
> 
> A+

 Bonne nouvelle !!   :Wink: 

Mais décidément, Con Kolivas t'en veut ... Les ck3 viennent de sortir (par contre je ne vois pas où on trouve le changelog pour ça   :Confused:  . Il faut s'inscrire sur la mailing-list ??)

Je posterai ici pour confirmer que la compilation du noyau sans le support du suspend2 est passée.

Enjoy !

----------

## PabOu

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> par contre je ne vois pas où on trouve le changelog pour ça  :? . Il faut s'inscrire sur la mailing-list ??)

 

Non non, à chaque nouvelle version, il ajoute une copie de l'annonce (dans le repertoire de la nouvelle version) avec les changements.. par exemple pour la nouvelle 2.6.16-ck3 :

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/ck/patches/2.6/2.6.16/2.6.16-ck3/2.6.16-ck3-announce.txt

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *LostControl wrote:*   Salut,
> 
> Voici une nouvelle version. Celle-ci devrait régler le problème de yoyo lors de la compilation du kernel sans Suspend2. Au niveau des patches, le -ck est passé en version 2 (2.6.16.1 principalement) et le suspend2 est en version 2.2.3 (nettoyage et bug fix relatif à l'intégration du patch avec swsusp).
> 
> A+ Bonne nouvelle !!  
> ...

 

pour pas que tu te ronges les doigts trop longtemps:

 *Quote:*   

> Changes:
> 
> Added:
> 
>  +sched-staircase14.2_15.patch
> ...

 

----------

## yoyo

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> pour pas que tu te ronges les doigts trop longtemps:
> 
> [snip]

 Bof, avec ce qu'il reste dessus je ne risque pas de tenir très longtemps de toute façon.   :Embarassed: 

Mais merci pour ces infos ...  :Wink: 

Quand à mon soucis de compilation, il demeure (la compil du noyau ne passe toujours pas sans le suport swsusp2).   :Sad: 

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Après un mois sans nouvelle (obligations militaires), voici une mise à jour des cj-sources  :Very Happy: 

Le dernier ck contient le patch de sécurité 2.6.16.11. Suspend2 et Reiser4 ont également été mis à jour. Les versions 4 et 5 des cj-sources n'ont jamais été publiées et n'ont tourné que sur ma machine. A noter que depuis le cj5, je ne semble plus avoir de freeze du système  :Very Happy: 

A+

----------

## Longfield

Testé et approuvé ! 

Depuis les 2.6.16 chez moi tout est vraiment super stable et fonctionnel, aucun problème sur suspend2 et reiser4. Suspend2 me remonte même mes interfaces réseau nickel bleu ciel et quand je suspends entre le bureau et la maison je chope le nouveau réseau wifi, une vraie merveille !

----------

## polytan

up

tiens, ca fait longtemps qu'on a pas eu de nouveau noyau à compiler  :Smile: 

----------

## Longfield

oui oui ... mais notre ami LostControl a pas mal de choses à faire ces temps: on est de jeunes diplômés et il a trouvé du boulot à l'autre bout de la Suisse donc il a du déménager, en plus il a du aller à l'armée etc, etc ...

Mais ne vous en faites pas, je pense qu'il va continuer son excellent travail d'ici peu ...

----------

## gulivert

Yop tien, je remarque que j'ai pas testé le Cj-sources, vais m'y mettre sous peu je crois. Pour le moment suis au nitro-sources.

Sinon rien à voir mais Longfield, je vois que tu viens de Glâne, ou ça, suis aussi dans la Glâne, ptain si j'aurais pensé croisé un Fribourgeois sur le forum Gentoo ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## killerwhile

On dirait pas comme ça mais y'a pas mal de Fribourgeois par ici    :Rolling Eyes: 

Zut je suis découvert ^^

----------

## LostControl

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> oui oui ... mais notre ami LostControl a pas mal de choses à faire ces temps: on est de jeunes diplômés et il a trouvé du boulot à l'autre bout de la Suisse donc il a du déménager, en plus il a du aller à l'armée etc, etc ...
> 
> Mais ne vous en faites pas, je pense qu'il va continuer son excellent travail d'ici peu ...

 

En effet, j'ai été passablement occupé ces derniers temps mais ça se calme enfin  :Very Happy: 

Voici donc le premier -cj pour la version 2.6.17 du noyau. La plupart des patches ont été mis à jour excepté le couple vesafb-tng/fbsplash qui n'a pas évolué depuis un moment.

Je n'ai pas constaté de problème particulier avec ce noyau et vous invite donc à compiler l'affaire  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> En effet, j'ai été passablement occupé ces derniers temps mais ça se calme enfin  

   :Very Happy: 

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Voici donc le premier -cj pour la version 2.6.17 du noyau. La plupart des patches ont été mis à jour excepté le couple vesafb-tng/fbsplash qui n'a pas évolué depuis un moment.
> 
> Je n'ai pas constaté de problème particulier avec ce noyau et vous invite donc à compiler l'affaire 

 Testé et approuvé.

Je l'attendai avec impatience celui-là ! Il n'a pas encore été testé complètement (suspend2 par exemple) mais fonctionne très bien pour le moment.

À noter tout de même qu'il y aurait des problème avec la feature "fcache" et le patchset ck (inclus dans les cj) (merci à sireyessire de m'avoir évité de probables ennuis).

Enjoy !

----------

## Longfield

testé et approuvé également ici ! le Suspend2 fonctionne toujours à merveille !

A noter pour ceux que ça inéresse que Nigel l'auteur de Suspend2 a fait une demande pour que son patch soit intégré dans les -mm sources étant donné qu'il a changé son code en fonction des demandes des dev du kernel, et bien sûr on a plein d'avantages. Allez, je vous passe le post original:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I'd like, at long last, to submit Suspend2 for review and inclusion in -mm.
> ...

 

ça serait vraiment cool que ça soit porté dans le noyau officiel, parce qu'il a fait un super boulot et que ça marche vraiment pas mal, en tous cas sur beaucoup plus de configs que le système du kernel !

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> À noter tout de même qu'il y aurait des problème avec la feature "fcache" et le patchset ck (inclus dans les cj) (merci à sireyessire de m'avoir évité de probables ennuis).
> 
> Enjoy !

 

A ce propos d'ailleurs, les problèmes avaient l'air d'être plutôt des problèmes de configuration plutôt que de bugs du fcache. Je sais pas si la doc est complète ou pas sur ce point, j'ai vu qu'il y avait un howto sur le wiki  ICI 

----------

## yoyo

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> A ce propos d'ailleurs, les problèmes avaient l'air d'être plutôt des problèmes de configuration plutôt que de bugs du fcache. Je sais pas si la doc est complète ou pas sur ce point, j'ai vu qu'il y avait un howto sur le wiki  ICI 

 Il semblerait également qu'il faille une partition racine ("/" pour les intimes) formatée en ext3 ou plutôt il faut créer une partition spécifique pour le cache et la formater en ext3 (et là je ne vois pas l'intérêt de l'ext3 sur l'ext2 sachant que son rôle principal est d'être lue). Enfin pour ceux qui seraient tentés, documentez-vous un maximum (et un petit howto dans la section Documentations, Astuces et Scripts serait appréciable   :Wink:  ).

Pour info, on en parle sur le forum "Unsupported Software" dans ce thread (et le wiki semble n'en être qu'à ces débuts donc probablement incomplet).

Enjoy !

----------

## LostControl

Hello,

Voici enfin une nouvelle version  :Very Happy:  Con Kolivas prend des vacances et donc le -ck n'a pas changé. Suspend2 est à la dernière version disponible pour 2.6.17. A noter que le support de /sys est présent en parallèle avec celui de /proc. Ce n'est plus le cas de la version 2.2.7.4 qui ne supporte plus que /sys. Pensez à mettre à jour vos scripts le cas échéant (le dernier hibernate-script-1.93 est ok). Namesys a sorti un patch pour Reiser4 pour le noyau 2.6.17. C'est donc celui-ci qui est présent maintenant.

Depuis quelques temps, j'ai des accès disque très fréquents. Mon load est terriblement haut je trouve et l'utilisation de mon proc bien trop basse (il attend sur les I/O). Est-ce que quelqu'un a le même problème ? Je ne sais pas d'où ça vient (Reiser4, -ck, mélange des 2, config du noyau, etc) et je commence à mettre en cause ma partition / (fragmentation ???). Je vais formater tout ça un bon coup et remettre mon système sur une partition toute neuve  :Very Happy:  Je souhaitais juste savoir si d'autres personnes avaient des symptômes identiques depuis le passage au 2.6.17.

Merci

----------

## Longfield

Euh, moi j'ai exactement les mêmes symptomes, et avec mon disque à 4200 trs/min et que ça commence à swaper avec des gros PDFs de 35 Mo ouverts (je commence à méchament sentir les 512Mo seulement de RAM) c'est l'enfer des fois ! J'ai même des symptomes assez bizarres des fois genre j'écoute de la musique et un accès disque empêche amarok de lire correctement pendant 2/10 de seconde par exemple ...

M'enfin bon, nouveau portable bientôt là normalement, et cette fois ça sera 2Go de RAM histoire de plus swaper pendant quelques années, mais par contre pas de travaux de rénovation en vue ici !   :Smile: 

Bon, je vais vite tester cette nouvelle version, je dois dire que je suis pas très content du suspend2 dans les cj1 (taux de réussite de resume assez aléatoire, et décroissant avec la durée du suspend !)

----------

## LostControl

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> Euh, moi j'ai exactement les mêmes symptomes, et avec mon disque à 4200 trs/min et que ça commence à swaper avec des gros PDFs de 35 Mo ouverts (je commence à méchament sentir les 512Mo seulement de RAM) c'est l'enfer des fois ! J'ai même des symptomes assez bizarres des fois genre j'écoute de la musique et un accès disque empêche amarok de lire correctement pendant 2/10 de seconde par exemple ...

 

Intéressant... Le problème ne vient pas du swapping chez moi. J'ai 1Go de RAM et ma swap n'est quasiment jamais utilisée. Par contre, je crois savoir que tu n'es pas en Reiser4. Le problème viendrait donc peut-être du noyau en lui même voir du -ck. Je vais tester un vanilla avec seulement Reiser4 à l'occaz pour voir ce que ça donne.

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> M'enfin bon, nouveau portable bientôt là normalement, et cette fois ça sera 2Go de RAM histoire de plus swaper pendant quelques années, mais par contre pas de travaux de rénovation en vue ici !   

 

J'espère au moins que ce sera un Lenovo  :Wink:  Sinon, je pense qu'avec 1Go t'es déjà bien tranquille. En tout cas ici pas de soucis avec Eclipse, Firefox, Thunderbird, etc en même temps.

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> Bon, je vais vite tester cette nouvelle version, je dois dire que je suis pas très content du suspend2 dans les cj1 (taux de réussite de resume assez aléatoire, et décroissant avec la durée du suspend !)

 

Le suspend2 des -cj1 ne m'a pas posé spécialement de problème. Suite au débat quant à l'intégration de suspend2 dans le noyau officiel, je suis bien tenté de tester uswsusp pour voir ce que ça donne.

A+

----------

## Enlight

Juste, pour ce qui est de swapper, ça dépends bien plus du vm.swapiness que de la quantité de RAM pour un usage normal, puisque même 2 gigas seront bourrés de cache. Après avec tout ce qui est ck based, il me semble qu'il y'a une histoire d'autoswapiness donc il se peut que le kernel juge par moments le cache plus important à garder en RAM que l'une des taches...

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Voici enfin une nouvelle version 

 Yes !!!   :Very Happy: 

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Depuis quelques temps, j'ai des accès disque très fréquents. Mon load est terriblement haut je trouve et l'utilisation de mon proc bien trop basse (il attend sur les I/O). Est-ce que quelqu'un a le même problème ? Je ne sais pas d'où ça vient (Reiser4, -ck, mélange des 2, config du noyau, etc) et je commence à mettre en cause ma partition / (fragmentation ???). Je vais formater tout ça un bon coup et remettre mon système sur une partition toute neuve  Je souhaitais juste savoir si d'autres personnes avaient des symptômes identiques depuis le passage au 2.6.17.

 On en a un peu discuté via jabber et je n'ai pas ces problèmes sur mes 2 machines en full reiser4 (avec 512Mo de ram chacune). Je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de là ... Peut-êter le swapiness comme le propose Enlight.

Sinon, un petit utilitaire pourrait peut-être t'éviter un formatage : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-463204.html. Bon, si tu as une sauvegarde (et je sais que c'est le cas  :Wink:  ) tu auras plus vite fait de formater. À noter que je n'ai pas (encore) testé ce script mais que je compte le faire très bientôt.

Enjoy !

----------

## Longfield

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Juste, pour ce qui est de swapper, ça dépends bien plus du vm.swapiness que de la quantité de RAM pour un usage normal, puisque même 2 gigas seront bourrés de cache. Après avec tout ce qui est ck based, il me semble qu'il y'a une histoire d'autoswapiness donc il se peut que le kernel juge par moments le cache plus important à garder en RAM que l'une des taches...

 

Oui oui, c'est fort possible. Bien que mon système soit bien chargé au niveau mémoire ces temps-ci et que mon disque est lent, il me semble pas que c'était autant pénible que ça les accès disques auparavent. Donc c'est bien possible qu'il y ait quelque-chose du côté de swapiness qui ait été changé récement qui apparament n'est pas au top (en tous cas chez moi).

Sinon, les 2.6.17-cj3 sont testés depuis hier, et je dois dire que la nouvelle vesion de suspend2 se comporte beaucoup mieux que celle des cj1, j'ai récupéré mon système ce matin après une nuit, ce que j'arrivais pas avec la version précédente

----------

## Zentoo

Salut tout le monde, je débarque fraichement sur le topic et je viens de lire la premiere et la dernière page... 

Je compte tester ce patchset pour remplacer les mm-sources qui ont remplacés à leur tour les

morph-sources qui ne sont plus entretenus depuis longtemps.

Ma principale motivation étant le fait de pouvoir avoir un bootsplash et le support de reiser4 en même temps.

Et certainement testé le software suspend mais qu'après avoir réussi à undervolter sous cool'n'quiet   :Twisted Evil:  .

Mon système est en ~amd64    :Cool:   et tourne sur du reiser 4 en  RAID0 (oui j'aime les risques !) mais je me suis fait

des scripts de diagnostic et de réparation du système gentoo pour quand j'ai des problèmes car Reiser4,

c'est pas encore complètement stable (surtout quand on rempli régulièrement ses partitions   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Sinon il faudra que je vous donne ca mais je viens de mettre au point un script de backup du système

via rsync sur une autre partition pendant que celui ci fonctionne (essaye de faire autant avec windoz !).

Ce qui me permet de "commiter" quand mon système est stable sur une partition reiser 3 et d'avoir

une entrée dans grub fonctionnelle me permettant de booter sur mon dernier backup stable au cas où

je dois bosser et que mon système n'est plus stable suite à une mauvaise mise a jour et/ou un crash quelconque.

Cela devrait être utile à pas mal de personne surtout ceux qui crée et teste les patchsets pour le kernel.

Bon j'ai mis le forum en bookmark et je repasse dès que j'ai compilé le kernel (pas tout de suite car busy).

Et pour vos problèmes d'I/O sur les disques, regardez du coté du support SATA si vous êtes en SATA

car il y aurai des problèmes sur le kernel officiel aussi la dessus que j'ai vu hier sur les mailings lists de kernel.org.

----------

## titoucha

Je suis TRES intéressé par tes différents scripts, j'ai aussi quelques soucis avec du Raid0 en Reiser3 (sur des Raptors) mais par contre overclocker  :Twisted Evil: 

Je ne suis pas encore passé à la version 4 de Reiser, car je l'avais testée il y a environ 6 mois et je l'avais trouvée trop instable sur mon système.

----------

## Zentoo

je vais essayer de poster mes scripts cette semaine mais il faudra certainement les adaptés car ils ne sont pas généralistes pour tout ce qui est schema de partition et autre entrees de grub mais j'essaye de tout mettre en variable dans un script de telle maniere que ce soit facilement modifiable... @ venir donc...

Sinon je n'arrive pas a installer le patchset depuis l'ebuild, en fait je ne comprends pas comment renommer l'ebuild pour que cela fonctionne.

Je voudrais utiliser la derniere version du patchset, cad: patch-2.6.17-cj3.bz2 mais j'ai essayer l'ebuild a renommer avec pleins de noms differents et ca ne marche pas   :Embarassed:   ...

Donc si quelqu'un peut me dire quel est le nom de l'ebuild correspondant ? Ce serait bien ! 

Cela m'eviterais de devoir appliquer le patch a la main meme si ce n'est pas si compliqué mais c'est pour éviter de changer mes habitudes avec mes scripts de recompilation semi automatique de kernel...

----------

## fb99

voilà : cj-sources-2.6.16-r3.ebuild pour le dernier.   :Wink: 

----------

## Zentoo

Ok c'est compilé, je vais faire quelques test de performances pour comparé à un 2.6.17-beyond3 compilé entre temps...

D'ailleurs c'est cj-sources-2.6.17-r3.ebuild pour être exact  :Smile: 

Note pour l'auteur, ce serai quand même plus simple de renommer l'ebuild à chaque nouvelle version du patch (un simple mv) car ca simplifierai beacoup les choses à ceux qui veulent essayer le patch test repidement. C'est soit un mv par une personne, soit un mv pour tous le monde...

----------

## Zentoo

Malheureusement, les cj-sources ne comportent pas les patchs pour supporter squashfs et unionfs que j'utilise pour compresser portage et le monter en loopback dans un ram disque.

(cf. TIP: Compressing portage using squashfs: initscript method)

Serait il possible de rajouter ses patchs au sources ? Pour le moment je tourne sur un 2.6.17-beyond3 qui me satisfait en bonne partie.

----------

## polytan

J'utilise les cj-sources depuis un petit bout de temps (2.6.11 ou quelque chose du genre).

La je tombe sur un os !! Depuis la série 2.6.17.x, je n'arrive plus a booter.

Et cela, seulement avec les cj-sources. J'ai essayé les vanilla-sources, les gentoo-sources, les mm- et tous arrivent à booter en 2.6.17.x (et meme en 2.6.18.x pour le mm- )

Je n'utilise plus reiser4 (meme pas compilé dans mon noyau), ni le swspd2 (mais compilé quand meme). Je suis en x86 avec une bonne paire de paquet en ~x86.

Ce qui se passe ? Je boot, les script se lancent et c'est extrement lent, voir ca freese avec que le prompt de agetty s'affiche (j'utilise quingy aussi mais ca on s'en moque pas mal ...  :Smile:  )

Je voudrais donc savoir pourquoi le systeme freeze comme ca et comment résoudre ce probleme vu que ce patchset me plait beaucoup et que je veux continuer à l'utiliser.

Merci d'avance, 

Polytan

Au fait, quand le systeme boot enfin, il est très stable et réactif, comme avec les autres kernel d'une version précédente de cj-sources ....

----------

## polytan

bon, j'ai viré le démarrage en parallèle des services au boot et la ca passe au poil....

Étrange non ? Surtout que je n'ai pas de problème avec un autre patchset

----------

## polytan

Bientot une MAJ avec l'arrivée du 2.6.18 ?

----------

## Longfield

j'ai croisé notre ami LostControl ce week-end et il m'a dit qu'il était en train de tester un nouveau patch. Si ça tourne bien chez lui, il va sûrement publier la nouvelle version.

----------

## bouyafa

je me trompe peut etre mais j'ai du modifier l'ebuild légèrement pour emerger les 2.6.17-cj3

j'ai remplacé : 

 *Quote:*   

> CJ_PATCH="patch_${PV//\./}_cj${PR:1}.bz2"

 

par :

 *Quote:*   

> CJ_PATCH="patch-${PV}-cj${PR:1}.bz2"

 

----------

